# What is your favorite Jo Malone Perfume?



## greyhoundgal

I have discovered Jo Malone this weekend. I have already bought 6 different frangrances, and one jar of body cream and I want more!  I am going to be in so much trouble. I wish I could buy one of everything. How in the world did it take me this long to discover Jo Malone?


----------



## Roo

Checkin' in!  Been hooked for almost two years now!!


----------



## Eire

I wear the Nectarine and Honey perfume- I am in LOVE with it!  I am VERY fussy about perfumes- I hardly ever find a scent that I like.  I hope JM makes this for years to come!!!


----------



## chinchillamoose

I, too, love the Nectarine Blossom & Honey!!!  My other favorites are Grapefruit and Lime Basil & Mandarin, though I love all her scents.

Sadly, Jo Malone herself sold the company to Estee Lauder a while ago and resigned just recently.  The Nectarine Blossom cologne is the last truly Jo Malone scent from the brand.


----------



## handbaggirl

I am in love with it! Found it in London last fall... I'm slow too, I guess. Have you tried the honey and citrus cologne? Yum.


----------



## chloe-babe

the special edition pomegranite is the best in the entire world!
I love everything about them, and hubby wears the lime and basil scent too.


----------



## amanda

i have both the big bottle and the purse spray of the nectarine blossom and honey - it's the PERFECT summer perfume!  my next is going to be the orange blossom


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

I adore Jo Malone!! 

I wear the tuberrose Body lotion everyday with a spritz of Amber & Lavender perfume. Its wonderful! the ing that first attracted me to JM is her frgrance combining! its fabulous ,you can realy use it to create your own scent. 

check out her 'menu';

http://www.jomalone.co.uk/site.nsf/philosophy/philosophy_fragrance_comb_menu?OpenForm


Also, the Pomegranate Noir, wow! I mean wow!!!!! That to me, is the most sexy, seductive, deletable fragrance I've ever smelt. I honestly got all in the mood as soon as I smelt it. Theres just something about it, I've never experienced a sensation like it. Its wonderful, if you have a man, seriously buy this for him!!!!!  He'llthank you for it!


----------



## Ryan

Love it!  Verbenas forever.


----------



## Coldplaylover

Honeysuckle/Jasmine flown in from NYC every 6 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinklette

Orange Blossom is my ultimate fave perfume.


----------



## jenna

I'm VERY sensitive when it comes to perfumes/colognes, and JM *Orange Blossom* is the one scent that I both  and doesn't bother me after a while. It's my holy grail (as makeupalley.com members say) scent. I only wish it lasted longer on my skin....


----------



## Love Them All

Love Jo Malone!  I love Nectarine Blossom & Honey, it's so yummy.


----------



## emmajane

i love Jo malone, i discovered it about 2 years ago when i was picking out perfume to wear at my wedding   ............... absolutely love the basil, mandarin, & lime combo..............ooohhh and the lime blossom is awesome


----------



## sellmysoul

heavens yes!!  Started with orange blossom, moved on to Ginger nutmeg, and am now crazy about french lime blossom.  Using the body cream first really helps the staying power of the spray.


----------



## heavensent

yet again a last to know anything .... never heard of this , i think


----------



## dia

I only have heard about Jo Malone cologne , but never smell one. Does it last for  awhile , do you apply it often? I like the fact that you can combine different scents to create like a signature fragrance


----------



## Roo

jenna said:
			
		

> I'm VERY sensitive when it comes to perfumes/colognes, and JM *Orange Blossom* is the one scent that I both  and doesn't bother me after a while. It's my holy grail (as makeupalley.com members say) scent. I only wish it lasted longer on my skin....


 
I agree!  It does not make me sneeze and it does not irritate me either.  I love using the grapefruit shower gel and then mixing French Lime Blossom and Grapefruit colognes over it.  Totally divine!!  

*Dia*, I find the scents to be quite concentrated.  You don't need to use much.  I know that NM in San Francisco will send you samples of the scents if you call them.  When trying the scents, leave them on at least an hour before you decide if you like them.


----------



## melinda

I've been wearing French Lime Blossom for the past 2 years. I adore it, its such a light clean scent. I use the body cream/cologne during the winter and lotion/cologne in the summer.


----------



## Kellybag

I do love Jo MAlone, but the staying power...even if you layer is quite poor.  Still love it though!


----------



## amanda

Kellybag said:
			
		

> I do love Jo MAlone, but the staying power...even if you layer is quite poor. Still love it though!


 
i agree, the scent is so lite that it tends to fade, which is why i bought the purse spray as well.  i find that i need a little spritz once in a while.


----------



## pursedoc

Ryan said:
			
		

> Love it! Verbenas forever.


 
LOVE verbena! it layers well with amber and lavendar.
i love the way you can mix her scents and come up with an original!


----------



## pursemama

chinchillamoose said:
			
		

> I, too, love the Nectarine Blossom & Honey!!! My other favorites are Grapefruit and Lime Basil & Mandarin, though I love all her scents.
> 
> Sadly, Jo Malone herself sold the company to Estee Lauder a while ago and resigned just recently. The Nectarine Blossom cologne is the last truly Jo Malone scent from the brand.


 
Ohh..that's sad to hear.  I have at least 8 scents from her line, love it!


----------



## SuLi

Been using the Grapefruit Cologne since 2002...love it!  Congrats on discovering it.  Her line is addictive!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

I love the Tuberose body cream.  It is the thickest, creamiest, most luxurious-feeling body cream ever!


----------



## shoegalalabama

My MIL actually bought me the grapefruit body cream for my birthday this year...a very pleasant surprise as our relationship is not the best, at least she has good taste in gifts!!


----------



## xikry5talix

Do you use Jo Malone fragrances? If so, which scent? Do you think they are worth the money? 

I tried Nectarine Blossom and Honey, it smelled heavenly! Pomegranate Noir sounds interesting too.


----------



## LisaS

i love all. honeysuckle jasmine is my current fave.  i also like verbena.  definitely worth the price.


----------



## fendifemale

I always stay on her mailing list but have yet to order anything. I heard Lime Blossoms was the bomb.


----------



## winona77

I have a bunch of them.
I love the  Fig and Cassis the best.


----------



## highendfashion4me

I absolutely love French Lime Blossom, and Nectarine Blossom and Honey.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My favorites are Grapefruit and Gardenia.


----------



## Roo

I love them too.  I own French Lime Blossom, Grapefruit and Nectarine.  The FLB and Grapefruit smell really great when combined.


----------



## missbradshaw

I have Grapefruit - all her stuff is def worth the money

the candles are soooo lovely!


----------



## hysteric

I've been using Grapefruit for quite some time now.   I also have a couple of her candles.  I think its worth it!

*HYSTERIC*


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

Pomegranate Noir is the sexiest thing I'm ever smelt.  honestly, it made me go all tingly & hot. I've never felt that sensation through a scent before. 

Totally worth the money. Candles are fab too, though I prefer Dyptique


----------



## chloe-babe

me too! I get hubby to wear Pomegranate in the evening, and he has the lime and basil for day.

I use the red roses bath oil and the matching body lotion.

Orange blossom is another gorge one.

Absolutely devine fragrances. I love them all.


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

hey chloe! doesn't it just make you want to rip his clothes off!  

I  think thats got to be one of my hubbys all time favourite presents I gave him. Not particularly the smell, but the added benefits of it


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

weird, I can't stand orange blossom! Its the only one shes made that I just don't like. huh? 

I love to mix scents & one of the best tips I ever got was from her, spray one scent on your front, another on your back, then you smell one way coming in to a room and another leaving it


----------



## sellmysoul

I love French Lime blossom, Orange blossom and Ginger Nutmeg.  The body creams feel wonderful and help with staying power of the fragrance.


----------



## amanda

i wear nectarine blossom and honey (i like it so much that i have the big bottle and the purse spray), and i got a sample of the grapefruit that i really like.


----------



## KristyDarling

I recently bought Nectarine Blossom and Honey. Love it!

I REALLY want to buy Lime Blossom and Roses and combine them together...that combo is perhaps the best, freshest, and most feminine fragrance I have ever beheld!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

OK, I just bought French Lime Blossom and Red Roses off eBay for the sole purpose of combining them. Together they form the ultimate fragrance!!!


----------



## MAGs

I got two bottles today  One Nectarine Blossom and Honey and the Blue Agava something... hehehehhe The SA threw in two samples of the pomegranate also... YUMMY scents!


----------



## sandylainey

I LOVE Jo Malone.. I currently use Nutmeg Ginger, Orange Blossom and Nectarine Blossom & honey.. And it's so great to mix and match them too!!  I'm thinking about trying the grapefruit next.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I have bought many but always go back to French Lime Blossom.  It's timeless.

However, I have just discovered Marc Jacob's new summer splashes and I am crazy about Rain, and Orange.  Huge 6oz bottles for the price of 2oz of any other.  At Sephora.


----------



## Vicky2007

Oh! I will try some soon.


----------



## rin

I LOVE Jo Malone! Definitely worth the money. I'm currently using the orange blossoms body lotion, and it is my favorite! Nectarine blossom and honey is also divine.


----------



## Leelee

Never heard of this line, but now I'm curious.  Where can I get it?  Just looked on Sephora's website and didn't see it.


----------



## C1976

Neiman's, Bergdorf's,Saks carry it (check thier websites).  It looks like gloss.com is doing free shipping on their Jo Malone stuff but you have to buy $75 or more.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I love the Grapefruit and Magnolia scents.


----------



## clinkenwar

I alternate and mix and match with pomegranate noir, lime basil and mandarin, wild fig and cassis and honeysuckle and jasmine.. I love them all!!


----------



## ekx012

i love orange blossom. ive already been through 2 bottles and im still not sick of it ush:


----------



## Coldplaylover

I wore Honeysuckle Jasmine for many years.  There is a Jo Malone store in NYC on madison avenue in the 70's.


----------



## bal newbie

No one mentioned Black Vetiver Cafe....it's sexy but a bit cloying sometimes. I may have to try Grapefruit, it seems to be the best seller. Do you really smell grapefruity all day???


----------



## MAGs

^ I haven't tried grapefruit. I'll check it out this weekend hehehehe


----------



## Glimmer

I'm enticed by the Blue Agava one that smells like chocolate but I can't decide if I love it.  I have and love the Lime Basil & Mandarin.  Sort of smells masculine but I looove it.  The creme is TDF.


----------



## ika2005

LADIES, HELP!
My hubby is flying to London tonight. I need him to get me JO MALONE perfume, but im not sure which one!!!I live in Singapore, and they dont sell it here, so i can not go n try.
Pls, if u guys knows which one is the best smell for summer weather(singapore is damn hot, hehe)


Thanks,


----------



## noon

I havent tried many Jo Malone fragrances, but I personally like Red roses. Its very light and cool, smells like freshly cut roses. But it really depends on your own personal preference! Maybe your hubby can pick one out for you?


----------



## rin

Orange blossoms is my favorite.


----------



## jc2239

my friends and i all love (and own ) jo malone's nectarine blossom and honey...i think it's the PERFECT spring/summer scent-light and sweet


----------



## ika2005

thanks......im still making a survey...so difficult without trying myself.


----------



## HubbaWubba

What kind of scents do you like? Are you more citrus or flowery type of gal? I like the Nectarine blossom and Honey like someone stated. I also have The Wild Fig and Casis that is really nice.


----------



## fendifemale

lime blossom
and the new grapefruit one


----------



## KristyDarling

For hot weather, I recommend Red Roses, and Nectarine Blossom and Honey.  Red Roses is a slightly "dressier" scent, although still very, very light. And NBH is a fun, everyday fruity floral.


----------



## luxe

I have Orange blossom and bath oil.
Love them all!!!!


----------



## yeppun_1

LOVE LOVE LOVE Jo Malone! 

I use Orange Blossom and French Lime Blossom!


----------



## Bagbaby

Grapefruit is my all time favorite but I love Lime Basil & Mandarin as well.


----------



## starsnhevn

French Lime Blossom is amazing.... so feminine!


----------



## noon

I love her red roses fragrances its very light and classy and has a cold aspect to the scent like roses coming out of the fridge at the florist. I also have the vintage gardenia, but I dont like it as much as the red roses.


----------



## Nola

I´ve been wanting to test her fragnances for the longest time but they are not sold here.


----------



## hc1871

I love them all!!! totally worth the price. Even my boyfriend wears one


----------



## gillianna

Yes, still cleaning out my stuff and gave away all my perfumes, ect......
I just wanted a change and after 20+ years felt it was time to try new things.  I always wore Chanel Christalle and Laura Ashley #1 but want to buy some new things.

I wanted to ask what is your favorite scents of Jo Malone?  I ordered  the roses body lotion and want to ask my friend to get me the Lime blossom and roses cologne since she can get a discount.  These seem to be two scents that go well together.  I do not like overpowering scents so these seem more light.
Any feedback???


----------



## HubbaWubba

I like the nectarine blossom and honey . Also the pomegranate.


----------



## noon

I like the red roses from Jo Malone


----------



## MAGs

I have the Blue Agava and cacao and nectarine blossom and honey.


----------



## sellmysoul

I love Jo Malone!  My favorites are lime blossom and orange blossom.


----------



## lilackatz

Hi I absolutely love the Lime Basil & Mandarin cologne worn over the Grapefruit Body Lotion.Since my friend at work sniffeedd it she has bought the same. They are heaven together.


----------



## Miss Sooky

Wonderful, wonderful line with amazing products (try the vitamin E range) and the best smells for me are the Orange blossom and the Red Roses - you will be floating on a beautiful cloud of olfactory bliss!


----------



## maxter

HubbaWubba said:


> I like the nectarine blossom and honey . Also the *pomegranate.*



Pomegranate is perfect for December.  Very Christmas-y!  Loves!!


----------



## bern

I love (and am wearing!) French Lime Blossom


----------



## romina

You guys are killing me and now i CANT wait to get my paws on some Jo Malone scents.


----------



## Vicky2007

I try many choices today but nothing I like.


----------



## bhurry

i love the nectarine and orange blossom, smells so fresh


----------



## ellacoach

This is a dumb question, but...does the Roses fragrance smell strongly of roses? Typically I can't stand the smell of any kind of beauty product that smells like roses...
Could someone describe it for me?


----------



## amanda

i love nectarine blossom and honey for summer and will be buying blue agava and cacao for winter (it has wonderful chocolate-smelling undertones!)


----------



## Roo

I absolutely love her products!  Love the grapefruit shower gel, french lime blossom, grapefruit and nectarine colognes.


----------



## Kellybag

Lovely products, but absolutely no lasting power.  I think they are wonderful until they fade.


----------



## maxter

When I went down to Chicago a few weeks ago I came upon the Jo Malone counter.  They have so many clean scents and there are so many I want to try.

I thought the Pomegranate Noir would be perfect for winter, esp Christmas.  I also like the Orange Blossom, Verbenas or Provence, and the Fig and Cassis (but that is kind of like Acqua di Parma Fico which I already wear).

I was wondering if anyone here if a fan and what your favs are.


----------



## ellacoach

I had Orange blossom but didn't care for it so I just sold it on Ebay. I'm now trying out different JM scents hoping I'll find one I love. I just received a sample of the Lime basil & mandarin and while I liked it, my husband didn't. 

Next on my list to try is French Lime blossom, Nectarine & honey blossom and grapefruit. 

Hopefully one of those will suit me!


----------



## theglamorous

I love the orange blosson.


----------



## gillianna

I love the roses scent, I wear the body lotion and get a lot of compliments.  I really don't like wearing perfume in the summer unless it is at night.  I am also  waiting for a few things I ordered.  I bought the lime blossom and orange blossom perfume.  I also ordered the face serum, camphor cleanser and green tea eye cream.  I just cleaned out my whole bathroom and wanted to try new things.  From what a few of my friends say they have become addictive to Jo Malone and are always layering the scents.  There are quite a few things that caught my eye.   I heard that Jo Malone was leaving or has already left Ester Lauder ( I think that is the company who bought her company)  so I think the scents we know now are the last of the original Jo Malone scents and wonder how the company line will change once she is gone.  I think she was the company and don't know if it can be as good without her.


----------



## mas2388

I love the rose one too. =) It's feminine but not overpowering or mumsy.


----------



## smalinee

love orange blossom (my firs t jo malone), nectarine, red rose and tuberose colonges... i'm so addicted to jo malone colonge. thinking of buying agava and cocoa.


----------



## maxter

bump.  Looking for more recommendations.....


----------



## gillianna

The white jasmine and mint is wonderful and the lime blossom is too.  I wear the Pomegranate Noir  a lot in the winter.  I have loved all her scents  so far except the  Lime Basil-to me that is a men's cologne.   I  would just ask for samples and try them all and see  what you love.  You can mix them too and her website  www.jomalone.com gives you the scent chart on some combinations that work well.
I use all her face products too and love them.


----------



## bhurry

i love her stuff.  I actually layer and put the agava oil on first then orange blosson after, smells so fresh and natural


----------



## luvmy3girls

I wear the grapefruit cologne and body cream


----------



## starbuxxx

I love the nectarine and honey - it's the only one of her scents that I truly love and wear almost everyday.  The counters are always generous with samples and the SA told me her scents are designed for layering.  Her lip balm is awesome as well.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

French Lime Blossom is what put them on the map.  I would definitely recommend trying that.  Definitely a beautiful one of a kind scent.


----------



## sonya

I love the Orange Blossom and the Grapefruit.


----------



## pippop

I absolutely love the rose one! It is heavenly!


----------



## lelgin

Love Jo Malone. I just spent a small fortune buying products at the Saks beauty event. I currently use the orange blossom and gardenia perfume, mixed. I also like the nectarine blossom and honey body creme.


----------



## shoegal27

orange blossom is beyond words..


----------



## Beany

Love the grapefruit and lime & basil


----------



## piperlu

Maxter - My sister is hooked on this stuff.  At Christmas, I bought her the Jo Malone confret set.  I think it had like 6 or 8 bottles of spray in it and it came with this guide and explained how to mix and match the different fragrances.  

She says she always gets compliments on it too.


----------



## noon

My fav Jo Malone fragrance is red roses by far.


----------



## zuzu23

I wear Grapefruit or Lime, Basil Mandarin in the warmer weather and Pomegranate Noir (and Pomegranate Anise by Fresh - love this scent!) in the cooler months.  I also like the Wild Fig and Cassis and Lime Blossom.  My mom wears the Gardenia, Verbena, and Orange Blossom scents.

Trish McEvoy #6 (Mandarin & Ginger Lily) is also nice and clean smelling, a la Jo Malone.

It's hard to go wrong with any Jo Malone.


----------



## bern

I wear French Lime Blossom

I love the Jo Malone packaging, so simple, clean and fresh


----------



## maxter

piperlu said:


> Maxter - My sister is hooked on this stuff.  At Christmas, I bought her the Jo Malone confret set.  I think it had like 6 or 8 bottles of spray in it and it came with this guide and explained how to mix and match the different fragrances.
> 
> She says she always gets compliments on it too.



What a great idea!  I'm going to look for that the next time I'm at NM!


----------



## Lola

I love Vintage Gardenia--that's the only Jo Malone fragrance that draws me in.


----------



## pond23

Big Jo Malone fan here! My favorite scent is the "Orange Blossom" cologne. My second favorite is the "Nectarine Blossom & Honey", when I am in the mood for a sweeter, more comforting scent. 
The scent that got me hooked on this line was the "Lime, Basil & Mandarine." Sometimes it can smell a bit masculine, but it is a refreshing scent. I like the "Grapefruit" in the body lotion, the shower gel, and the candle. I like to combine it with the other scents for a citrus zing. I tried a sample of the "White Jasmine & Mint" recently, and I was intrigued.


----------



## cginny

My favorite is her Nectarine Blossom & Honey.  I'm also fond of her Rose and her Lime Blossom scents and I love sniffing her Nutmeg & Ginger scent but it doesn't smell good when on me_..._


----------



## Martha

I love her shower gels and body lotions, candles, living colognes etc but wearing her perfumes gives me a migraine. I've spent a fortune on perfume i can't use as I never seem to learn from past experience but keep buying new fragrances in the hope that maybe this one won't give me a headache. I think i should just accept that I can't wear them.


----------



## Cheryl

They have such a nice collection of perfumes, What is your favorite?


----------



## kippeydale

Orange Blossom.  It takes me to a happy place.


----------



## coachwife6

yes. ^^


----------



## Bagnista

*My favorite Jo Malone is Vintage Gardenia and Tuberose.....I also have the candles.....*


----------



## ellacoach

nectarine blossom & honey


----------



## ladystara

Orange Blossom  It's almost the only orange blossom perfume I've been able to find!


----------



## nvchampagne

Pomegranate Noir - very nice for evenings.


----------



## amanda

blue agava and cacao - soooooo delicious


----------



## ChanelGirlE

kippeydale said:


> Orange Blossom.



my fave too!  i love jo malone products... especially body creme.


----------



## chelsbelle

amber and lavender or blue agave and cacao


----------



## coachwife6

I love Orange Blossom but I feel as if everyone can smell it when Ihave it on. Does anyone else think that?


----------



## maxter

coachwife6 said:


> I love Orange Blossom but *I feel as if everyone can smell it when Ihave it on.* Does anyone else think that?



I know what you mean.  I love the scent but not when I'm wearing it so much.  I just bought the new Lotus Blossom and it is fantastic.  Very light and summery.


----------



## Cheryl

i wanted to like lotus blossom but it didnt do well for me


----------



## beauxgoris

I've always want to try red roses....


----------



## bhurry

i love the orange blossom during day and blue agava at night


----------



## keodi

I like french lime blossom and grapefruit!


----------



## octopus17

I'm not overly keen on most of her perfumes but one that I really like using in Summer is *Grapefruit*!

It's really good in the heat - a nice warm rounded citrus, not too harsh, just right!


----------



## yeppun_1

orange blossom & french lime blossom!  I layer the two scents.


----------



## Infinitum

Jasmine/Honeysuckle Mmmmm


----------



## lelgin

Orange Blossom with Vintage Gardenia. I also just purchased the new Lotus one, which I really like as well.


----------



## Swanky

My favorite was Pomegranate Noir, but now it's Black Vetyver Cafe!
In order I have and my faves are:
Black Vetyver Cafe
Pomegranate Noir
Sweet Lime & Cedar


----------



## vhdos

LOVE Jo Malone - such great natural scent combinations.  I have French Lime Blossom.  Unfortunately, I can't wear perfume because it always gives me a headache.  I can wear scented lotions if they're not too heavy (sometimes I just wear them on my legs to minimize the chances of sensitivity).  I'm thinking maybe I should try to the Orange Blossom since everyone says it's so light.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Cheryl

Blue Agava!


----------



## Cheryl

vhdos said:


> LOVE Jo Malone - such great natural scent combinations.  I have French Lime Blossom.  Unfortunately, I can't wear perfume because it always gives me a headache.  I can wear scented lotions if they're not too heavy (sometimes I just wear them on my legs to minimize the chances of sensitivity).  I'm thinking maybe I should try to the Orange Blossom since everyone says it's so light.  Any other suggestions?




To me orange blossom isnt REALLY light! I would definitely get some samples if possible, $100 is alot to spend and then not be able to wear!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks Cheryl.  Agreed!  I usually have to sample them anyways to see whether or not they're going to give me a headache.


----------



## simseema17

I LOVE LOVE LOVE jo malone!

my fave is honesuckle and jasmine


----------



## EmeraldStar

I started off liking Red Roses and then Amber Lavender. My current favorite is Nectarine Blossom & Honey. I love the fresh floral scent!


----------



## CHmyloves

Blue Agave and Pomegranite Noir. Yummmm!


----------



## Swanky

Black Vetyver Cafe is very light.  It may seem strong for a few minutes but it dries down to a very soft scent.


----------



## Kelelanna

I just discovered Jo Malone! It's absolutely fabulous!  I love how the fragrances can be layered or worn separately.  

Yesterday I bought Nectarine Blossom & Honey and Verbenas of Provence.  This is a start to yet another addiction!  Thanks TPF'ers!


----------



## Swanky

^we do what we can


----------



## Z&J

Nectarine Blossom


----------



## GirlieShoppe

French Lime Blossom is my favorite JM fragrance. I've been using it for 9 years!


----------



## keodi

I love french lime blossom with grapefruit together! then blue agava comes in at a close second..


----------



## cindy05

orange blossom


----------



## lovemysavior

I just contacted Neiman Marcus closest to my area and they are going to send me out some samples.  I am so excited to try these products out.  I've read some great things about it.


----------



## viba424

I like the sweet lime and cedar the best. 

Do you guys like the lime, basil mandarin scent? I just got some and think its suuuper masculine, but Im not sure if it could grow on me or not.


----------



## jennylovexo

^ I just got about 10 samples from Saks last night and I do not like the Lime Basil & Mandarin on me at all.  

I tested a Jo Malone cologne years ago as I was walking past the counter in Niemans and I LOVED it ... I've never again been able to figure out which scent it was that I had on but since there really aren't any perfumes out there that I'm in love with anymore I'm determined to figure it out.  

So far I've tested 
Pomegranite Noir
French Lime Blossom
Lime Basil & Mandarin   

No luck yet.  Hopefully I find it.


----------



## Cecilia2

White Jasmine Mint.  It varies from batch to batch.  The batches that have a stronger woody base note are my favorite.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yesterday I wore Pomegranate Noir and I thought I was going to DIE all day. The pink pepper notes were way harsh on me for whatever reason. I really thought I was wearing pepper spray! 

Grapefruit is my fav.


----------



## jennylovexo

shoeaddictklw said:


> Yesterday I wore Pomegranate Noir and I thought I was going to DIE all day. The pink pepper notes were way harsh on me for whatever reason. I really thought I was wearing pepper spray!


 
OMG, I sprayed it on my BF this afternoon and I was saying the same thing.  Too harsh, totally smells like pepper spray to me too.


----------



## chinkee21

Oh, I have a few! I do combo's with them! Vetyver & Tuberose, Nectarine Blossom & Verbenas of Provence.


----------



## Mree43

Sweet Lime and Cedar is my favorite!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cecilia2 said:


> White Jasmine Mint.  It varies from batch to batch.  The batches that have a stronger woody base note are my favorite.



this is the only one i've tried. at first sniff i didn't think i'd like it, but i loved how it settled on me. i need to try some more!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I love Jo Malone too! I think I've spent like a grand on their fragrances already lol

My favs are the following:
1. Honeysuckle and Jasmine
2. New LE Lotus Blossom and Water Lily
3. Orange Blossom


----------



## viba424

Just a heads up, I got an email today saying that there are limited quantities remaining for the Lotus Blossom & Water Lilly scent, so if you want it I would hurry up and get it.


----------



## grace04

My favorite Jo Malone is Blue Agava and Cacao.  It works well with my chemistry, and creates a lovely sort of sweet, spicy, floral thing that smells wonderful for a good amount of time, then politely begins to soften and fade long before I get sick of smelling it.  Others seem to like it on me also, which is really unusual - I'm one of those people that you usually just can't smell fragrance on.


----------



## softchickenyou

viba424 said:


> Just a heads up, I got an email today saying that there are limited quantities remaining for the Lotus Blossom & Water Lilly scent, so if you want it I would hurry up and get it.


 
Ooh thanks for the headsup! 

my fav is still Red Roses, I am not interested in other scents anymore! i bought it while vacationing in Vegas, and everytime I spray it I remember going to Vegas catching Phantom show, just good times! and everyone LUUUUVS it on me! (<-- didn't mean to sound vain... haha)

i also like french lime blossom (who doesnt) and the gardenia isn't bad but I think the gardenia from Annick Goutal is waaay better


----------



## alexandra28

My favorite perfume from Jo Malone is Nectarine and Honey, i also own the Grapefruit one. I like the Grapefruit oil bath a lot.


----------



## Lola24

I'm a nectarine blossom fan, sometimes I mix it with some vanilla scents that I have (non jo malone).  Other than that, though I love their line, I find a lot of the scents difficult for me to wear....


----------



## keodi

grace04 said:


> My favorite Jo Malone is *Blue Agava and Cacao. It works well with my chemistry, and creates a lovely sort of sweet, spicy, floral thing that smells wonderful for a good amount of time,* then politely begins to soften and fade long before I get sick of smelling it. Others seem to like it on me also, which is really unusual - I'm one of those people that you usually just can't smell fragrance on.


 
same here it's one of my favourite jo malone scents


----------



## iceehott25

pomegranate noir!


----------



## cindy05

Based on the reviews here, I've just ordered the French Lime Blossom and the Honeysuckle Jasmine. I can't wait!!!


----------



## anotheremptysky

I wore French Lime Blossom on my wedding day!   LOVE it.  I also love Orange Blossom!!  White Jasmine Mint and Nectarine and Honey are good too but I think I ODed on them.

Black Vetyver Cafe and Pomegranate Noir didn't work for me.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

are there any sites that sell discounted jo malone?


----------



## cindy05

I just received my Jo Malone Honeysuckle and Jasmine and it is nothing like I expected. Sort of disappointed.


----------



## Swanky

IMO if you want to try a JM scent you HAVE TO go test it in person.  I'd have never chosen the 3 I adore had I not experienced them IRL first.  I'm sorry you're disappointed.  Where'd you buy?  Perhaps they'd allow you to exchange?


----------



## halunfishie

Orange Blossom


----------



## Bitten

I like Orange Blossom, Grapefruit and Pomegranate Noir but I can't wear JM perfumes - I like the bath and home products, but when I wear the fragrances they don't smell very nice at all. It's weird, but I love having Grapefruit candles burning and taking a bath in Pomegranate Noir - divine!


----------



## avedashiva

anyone know if they are going to have  FF soon again - the last one was great!


----------



## chunkylover53

I like Honeysuckle & Jasmine


----------



## Swanky

they never really do F&F. . .  no telling when it'll be again.  My SA @ NM was beyond shocked that they did it this past year, he said he's never known them to participate in anything like it before.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Nectarine Blossom and Honey  I also like Tuberose, but I find it to be a bit strong at times.


----------



## luvmy3girls

right now I'm loving Red Roses


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Orange Blossom, Necturine Blossom and Fench Lime.  Though I wish the smell lasted longer.


----------



## megs0927

Just got French Lime Blossom today.  Needed a new scent- LOVE LOVE LOVE it!
Think I will pick up the Amber and Lavender next week!


----------



## lily25

After dragging my poor hubby from counter to counter sniffing and sampling perfumes for hours and hours, I finally decided to get a Joe Malone scent... I never even looked around there before!

My short list was Zen by Shiseido, the Jardin series and Ikebana Rose by Hermes, and my usual Cristalle Chanel. But I wanted something different and less complicated. 

I decided to sample a few of the Joe Malone scents, because it was the less crowded area, and I tried different citrus based ones, like grapefruit, lime and basil, until I tried Orange Blossom, and I was 100% sure this was the one I wanted, sweet and basic. Even hubby (that his nose was dead after sniffing too much perfume) said it was the best.

I never thought I'd be that happy about a scent because I usually get dizzy and my stomach turns from strong smells, but this one was perfect! I'm a fan now!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

My favorite one is the Nectarine blossom and Honey. It instantly puts me in a happy mood


----------



## talexs

Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## Swanky

I can't get enough of Black Vetyver Cafe 
I layer it w/ Sweet Lime & Cedar but I LOVE BVC so much!!


----------



## talexs

^^Bought my Mom BVC as part of her Christmas gift and she loves it.  Now I'm thinking I'll have to buy her Sweet Lime and Cedar so she can layer--thanks for the tip *Swanky*


----------



## Swanky

oh they're AMAZING together!! But BVC is my drug of choice!


----------



## Loquita

^I second this.  BVC is AMAZING!! (I had some, but used it all up).  

I just got some Lime Basil & Mandaron body creme...the scent lasts so long...and I layer grapefruit over it.  It also smells great with Nectarine Blossom & Honey on top.

My mom got some French Lime Blossom at the same time.  It smells _incredible_ on her, nothing like in the bottle, but just wonderful.  

Jo Malone is definitely my fave perfume brand.  It smells like nothing else.


----------



## Swanky

Nothing compares.  My girlfriend Roo turned me onto it one visit, I blame her


----------



## Roo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nothing compares.  My girlfriend Roo turned me onto it one visit, I blame her




I turned her on


----------



## Swanky

:lolots: 
doh!


----------



## Rema85

I love orange blossom.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my favourtie is just LIME,BASIL AND MANDARINE  it is so fresh ,i use it on summer


----------



## kasmom

I love Pomegranate Noir, Lime Basil and Mandarin, Blue agava and Cacao, Lime Blossom.


----------



## tomz_grl

Y'all are such enablers! 

I'm going to have to try the nectarine blossom and honey. I love anything that smells of honey.


----------



## purse mommy

I wear nectar blossom, tuberose, and grapefruit.  I love it and I like the fact that I can layer it differently and have a signature scent.  I also mix it with other fragrances Joy,Creed etc for truly unique scent.


----------



## Swanky

^Creed is my other weak spot 

OT but L'Occitane has had some amazing honey fragrances in the past, not sure if they still have them.  Dh liked them so much I bought the honey linen spray to spray his pillows w/ and honey incense!  He's such a girl


----------



## pkahong

jo malone vintage gardenia


----------



## kimberf

nectarine blossom & honey.  Love this.  So light and summery and pretty.  
Also like Lotus Blossom & Water Lily

Now I have to go try BVC though!!


----------



## Swanky

it's not overly feminine at all, it's subtle and warm. . .  not frou frou or headache inducing.


----------



## angl2b

Nectarine Blossom & Honey, my favorite.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Sweet Lime & Cedar & on some days I layer it lightly with Vintage Gardenia.


----------



## banoffia2

I love Pomegranate Noir!


----------



## Swanky

^ me too! I only wear it in the winter though.


----------



## Lola

1. Vintage Gardenia
2. Honeysuckle and Jasmine


----------



## elongreach

I'm just starting to get into Jo Malone, but everything I've smelled is really strong.  I tend to lean towards the sweet or floral scents.  Suggestions?


----------



## canada's

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^ me too! I only wear it in the winter though.



me too!

pomegranate noir during cold weather, and blue agave & cacoa during warm weather. i love my JM scents!


----------



## ling129

I have Rose, orange blossom, and french lime blossom! Love them all!!!


----------



## kimberf

elongreach said:


> I'm just starting to get into Jo Malone, but everything I've smelled is really strong.  I tend to lean towards the sweet or floral scents.  Suggestions?



Vintage Gardenia is floral with a little spice.  Nectarine Blossom & Honey is pretty and sweet without being too sweet; it was my go-to fragrance this summer.


----------



## kcf68

I luv her perfumes.  I love the Orange blossoms.  I have too many perfumes otherwise I'd buy more of her perfumes...


----------



## pond23

Right now my favorite Jo Malone fragrances are Lime Basil Mandarin and Orange Blossom.


----------



## Jujuma

I bought the Vanilla/Anise and the Fig something today. I usually wear the French Lime or Orange B the SA kinda pushed the others on me. I love so many of them I really went in for the Magnolia. Has anyone used the first two? If so do you like them? And what do you mix them with? Confussed, help! Thanks.(I'm thinking Vanilla and Magnolia or Necterine might make the best match)


----------



## mdlcal28

i got the Pomegranate Noir....what would be a good one to combine with...


----------



## luvmy3girls

bump


----------



## Swanky

mine is still the same, but I can't ever live w/o Black Vetyver Cafe


----------



## Loquita

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> mine is still the same, but I can't ever live w/o Black Vetyver Cafe



I LOVE that one, too!!! It is so unique -

To tell the truth, I love just about everything I have ever tried from Jo Malone.  But I think that my faves are Black Vetyver Cafe, Vetyver, Grapefruit, Nectarine Blossom and Honey, French Lime Blossom, and Lime Basil Mandarin.   

At the moment I have the Grapefruit cologne and the Lime Basil Mandarin Body Creme.  They are lovely together or separately.


----------



## babevivtan

*Nectarine Blossom and Honey*


----------



## Swanky

Loquita said:


> I LOVE that one, too!!! It is so unique -
> 
> To tell the truth, I love just about everything I have ever tried from Jo Malone.  But I think that my faves are Black Vetyver Cafe, Vetyver, Grapefruit, Nectarine Blossom and Honey, French Lime Blossom, and Lime Basil Mandarin.
> 
> At the moment I have the Grapefruit cologne and the Lime Basil Mandarin Body Creme.  They are lovely together or separately.



Have you tried it w/ Sweet Lime & Cedar? SOO good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My Fav:
Tuberose (it's discontinued)
Nectarine Blossom and Honey
English Pear & Freesia (it will be out in September)
Red Roses


----------



## luvmy3girls

whats the best cream/cologne combo?


----------



## Swanky

depends on the fragrances you prefer.

I prefer their dry oil.
I spray the Sweet Lime & Cedar dry oil on my arms and rub it in and then layer Black Vetyver Cafe over it.  It's not a too sweet or heavy floral scent/combo.

The shower gels are very fragrant and long lasting too


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks! I really like the Red Roses, grapefruit, nectarine blossom and honey scent. Just wasnt sure which ones to get in the cream and/or cologne, and not sure which ones, or if any... go together??


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^thanks! I really like the Red Roses, grapefruit, nectarine blossom and honey scent. Just wasnt sure which ones to get in the cream and/or cologne, and not sure which ones, or if any... go together??


 
that's the joy of Jo Malone combing, because what you think might not work sometimes does.  It also depends a lot on your pheromones


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^K..thanks


----------



## Swanky

I'd try the stronger fragrance as a cream/lotion - whichever one you'd layer first which is usually the stronger scent. 

Do you have a place nearby to request samples to play with?


----------



## kcf68

Orange Blossoms but it seems everytime I buy one they give me more samples of other ones I want to purchase???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Have you tried it w/ Sweet Lime & Cedar? SOO good!



Love this one, and also Pomegranate Noir, but I have a confession.  I use them as room sprays.  :shame:


----------



## Swanky

LOVE Pomegranate Noir! 
I use it in the winter only though usually.

Have you tried Black Vetyver Cafe? If you like Sweet Lime & Cedar and PM you may like it!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOVE Pomegranate Noir!
> I use it in the winter only though usually.
> 
> Have you tried Black Vetyver Cafe? If you like Sweet Lime & Cedar and PM you may like it!



I haven't tried it, but now it's on my list!    LOVE Jo Malone!  Thanks, *Swanky!*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cavalier Girl said:


> Love this one, and also Pomegranate Noir, but I have a confession. I use them as room sprays. :shame:


 

  that's so funny.. I do as well.....


----------



## Loquita

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Have you tried it w/ Sweet Lime & Cedar? SOO good!



Ahhhh...thanks for the combo idea!  

I went to the Jo Malone boutique in Nordie's tonight and wreaked a bit of havoc.  

Got some of the Grapefruit and Rosemary Living Cologne and some Vetyver -  both mix really well with my Lime Basil & Mandarin Body Creme.  

The SA knows me so she loaded me down with deluxe samples, yay!

I will get some more Vetyver Black Cafe when it gets cooler.  It is as close to a cold weather scent as I get, lol.


----------



## Loquita

hotshot said:


> that's so funny.. I do as well.....



Not weird at all - actually JM has several scents designed just for this! The Living Colognes are designed for your body and the room, I think.  (I love that idea).


----------



## Loquita

Cavalier Girl said:


> I haven't tried it, but now it's on my list!    LOVE Jo Malone!  Thanks, *Swanky!*



I second the Black Vetyver Cafe motion.  

Not to be missed.


----------



## tomz_grl

I bought my first bottle over the weekend... Nectarine Blossom and Honey. I LOVE it! She also gave me little samples of grapefruit, vanilla & anise (really like it), sweet lime & cedar and orange blossom.


----------



## nekonat

I like mixing Pom. Noir with Raspberry


----------



## Loquita

tomz_grl said:


> I bought my first bottle over the weekend... Nectarine Blossom and Honey. I LOVE it! She also gave me little samples of grapefruit, vanilla & anise (really like it), sweet lime & cedar and orange blossom.



Congrats!  You will be spoiled for most other perfumes for life now, lol.  I really like Nectarine Blossom & Honey, too - I had some samples but burned through them so fast!


----------



## keodi

I love vanilla and anise! I like mixing grapefruit with french lime blossom, and also grapefruit and blue agava cacao combo.


----------



## tolliv

Lime Basil & Mandarin


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is a GREAT set from Nordies Anniversary Sale:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3098849...versary+Sale+>+Jo+Malone&origin=searchresults

Gift set includes Orange Blossom Cologne (1 oz.)
 Grapefruit Scented Travel Candle (2.1 oz.)
 Lime Basil and Mandarin bath oil (1 oz.) 
 Pomegranate Noir Body Crème (1.7 oz.).


----------



## nottalotta

I have always wanted to try a Jo Malone fragrance. Are there any with green tea scent that smell great?


----------



## meluvs2shop

i combine blue agava & vanilla & anise...hmm i love that scent.

i always get tons of compliments when i do.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks DC- I forgot about that set.. I just ordered it


DC-Cutie said:


> This is a GREAT set from Nordies Anniversary Sale:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3098849...versary+Sale+>+Jo+Malone&origin=searchresults
> 
> Gift set includes Orange Blossom Cologne (1 oz.)
> Grapefruit Scented Travel Candle (2.1 oz.)
> Lime Basil and Mandarin bath oil (1 oz.)
> Pomegranate Noir Body Crème (1.7 oz.).


----------



## tomz_grl

I've been enjoying all of my samples I received. I love how the Vanilla and Anise wears. At first it's spicy from the anise but as the day goes on it turns into a lovely light vanilla. This is the first line of perfumes I've found that actually last all day.

Any rec's on what pairs well with the Lime & Cedar. It's a little harsh on it's on IMO.


----------



## banoffia2

Pomegranate Noir is my favorite.


----------



## nottalotta

Are the samples pre-selected in a fixed package of them, or do you get to order any fragrance in a sample at a reduced price?


----------



## kashmira

Orange Blossom


----------



## loves

vanilla anise
also the cassis fig one


----------



## babevivtan

*Hi ladies,

any suggestions on what to layer with Nectarine Blossom and Honey?  Jo Malone's website states the following but I was wondering if you have better suggestions, preferably something that is nice on its own too:

White Jasmine and Mint,
Orange Blossom,
Nutmeg and Ginger,
Wild Fig and Cassis, and 
Sweet Lime and Cedar.
Thank you in advance!*


----------



## tomz_grl

I did Lime & Cedar layered with Orange Blossom this morning and it's really nice. It helped toned down the cedar.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I just ordered samples from The Perfumed Court.  They have a 4 pack sample (your choice) for 10.99.  I ordered 2 packs so I've got 8 samples coming my way!


----------



## luvmy3girls

babevivtan said:


> *Hi ladies,*
> 
> 
> *any suggestions on what to layer with Nectarine Blossom and Honey? Jo Malone's website states the following but I was wondering if you have better suggestions, preferably something that is nice on its own too:
> White Jasmine and Mint,
> Orange Blossom,
> Nutmeg and Ginger,
> Wild Fig and Cassis, and
> Sweet Lime and Cedar.
> Thank you in advance!*


 I just bought the white jasmine and mint body cream and then layer with the nectarine blossom and honey and red roses colognes...LOVE IT!! smells sooo good.


----------



## babevivtan

luvmy3girls said:


> I just bought the white jasmine and mint body cream and then layer with the nectarine blossom and honey and red roses colognes...LOVE IT!! smells sooo good.


 

*Thank you for your reply.  I can imagine the awesomeness just by reading your post!  Way to go, gal! *


----------



## Bagnista

My old Favorite was Vintage Gardina BUT my new favorite is Nectarine Blossom & Honey Cologne.. OMG!!!! I'm in


----------



## babyontheway

I got a NM magazine today and there was a "sample" of a new Jo Malone perfume- it is pear and freesia- and it is OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I got my samples and tried the Grapefruit.  Definitely not what I was expecting-maybe it is my body chemistry, but it was dried down pretty musky.
Will try a different one tomorrow!


----------



## babevivtan

I believe this is the new limited edition fragrance by JM.

How do you pronounce Jo Malone?
Is it Jo Ma-lone (as in aLONE) or Ma-lo-ni?


babyontheway said:


> I got a NM magazine today and there was a "sample" of a new Jo Malone perfume- it is pear and freesia- and it is OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

babevivtan said:


> I believe this is the new limited edition fragrance by JM.
> 
> How do you pronounce Jo Malone?
> Is it Jo Ma-lone (as in aLONE) or Ma-lo-ni?



I am going to have to make sure I scoop this up next time I am at NM... I pronounce it the first way  How do you pronounce it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

babyontheway said:


> I got a NM magazine today and there was a "sample" of a new Jo Malone perfume- it is pear and freesia- and it is OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!


 
I got my full size a while back and have been wearing it almost daily!!!!  It's great.  I like to layer it with Red Roses or Tuberose (which has been discontinued)


----------



## I<3MJ

babyontheway said:


> I got a NM magazine today and there was a "sample" of a new Jo Malone perfume- it is pear and freesia- and it is OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!




That sounds intriguing!  Can't wait to try it!  My all-time favorite is Nutmeg and Ginger, but right now I'm loving Pom Noir, Red Roses, and Dark Amber&Ginger Lily.

Has anyone tried the Cologne Intense line?


----------



## babevivtan

*I play safe, I just say 'J-M'.*

*Haha!*

*Ok ok, do check and let me know?  Thanks, dearie!*



babyontheway said:


> I am going to have to make sure I scoop this up next time I am at NM... I pronounce it the first way How do you pronounce it?


----------



## mbarbi

nectarine blossom and honey..love it!


----------



## babyontheway

DC-Cutie said:


> I got my full size a while back and have been wearing it almost daily!!!!  It's great.  I like to layer it with Red Roses or Tuberose (which has been discontinued)



I definitely have to get this... will try to layer with red roses  I will be smelling myself all day


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I tried 8 different samples this week and my favorites are Nectarine Blossom & Honey and Orange Blossom.


----------



## Swanky

just like it sounds Jo Muh-lone


----------



## sarahguz

Kitsunegrl said:


> I tried 8 different samples this week and my favorites are Nectarine Blossom & Honey and Orange Blossom.





mbarbi said:


> nectarine blossom and honey..love it!



Me too!! Love this--it's so feminine and fruity.  It's delish!!!


----------



## imlvholic

I discovered Jo Malone late last year & I love it. I usually get headache w/ perfumes, I'm soooo picky or I don't wear them. Fall in love w/ Red Rose &, will try other popular scents suggested here.


----------



## ellacoach

I reeeealllly want to try the new English Pear and Freesia.


----------



## partialtopink

ellacoach said:


> I reeeealllly want to try the new English Pear and Freesia.



It smells great! It may be my first Jo Malone purchase!


----------



## babevivtan

*I will get to sniff English Pear and Freesia next Wed!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

My Jo Malone SA @ Nordies told me there will be an oil gift set coming out in October.  She wasn't sure of what scents will be included, but there will be six in a box.  So be on the look out.


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE JM's oil's! Amazeballs!


----------



## roxys

Pomegranate Noir! Actually I love all of them! It's hard to pick one.


----------



## aclineo

french lime blossom


----------



## YaYaKat

...love love love Jo Malone! I bought Pomegranate Noir and gave it to my DH...it's so fabulous on his skin. My sister is loving Fig and Cassis and I gave 154 a chance and now reach for it all the time. It is frag that develops the longer you wear it. Top note is pretty citrus but the dry down is oh so woodsy spicy...


----------



## babevivtan

They just released Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey Body Lotion where I am. (Or have they always been available in USA?)


----------



## babevivtan

Oh, I will get to sniff the new fragrance only on 20 Sep, not 1 Sep (store made a mistake). Bummer!


----------



## tomz_grl

I bought Vanilla and Anise this weekend. I thougth it would make a good fall time fragrance. I received the English Pear and Freesia and Rose as the samples.


----------



## Swanky

Just bought 2 new ones. . .  and doncha know one is limited edition and is pretty much already sold out :cry:
Thank goodness I found it before it was completely gone!
Just bought Lotus Blossom & Water Lily - ltd ed
and Wild Fig & Cassis.

Here's a description of Lotus Blossom:
_I&#8217;m a sucker for clean scents &#8211; and nothing speaks Spring and freshness like a gorgeous,  light, airy scented cologne!  The Lotus Blossom & Water Lily Cologne from Jo Malone basically speaks for itself just from its name.  Even the glass perfume bottle that holds the wonderful scent looks fresh and clean.  Designed to wake the senses and energize the soul, this scent combines sparkling notes of mandarin, grapefruit and bergamot; middle notes of honeysuckle, freesia, jasmine, water lily and lotus, while the base notes include: aloe, sandalwood, amber, musk, guaiac wood and incense.  So far it&#8217;s at the top of my list of favorites, simply for the fact that I am absolutely in love with the way it smells!  Perfect for wearing during the day out-and-about, especially in the Spring and Summer months!_


----------



## joyeaux

I love, love, love Red Roses. I have gotten so many compliments on it.. I think it's because it's subtle and not "perfume-y" but is very long lasting. Plus, roses are my birth flower.

I also love french lime blossom. So clean and fresh.


----------



## tomz_grl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just bought 2 new ones. . . and doncha know one is limited edition and is pretty much already sold out :cry:
> Thank goodness I found it before it was completely gone!
> Just bought Lotus Blossom & Water Lily - ltd ed


 

I saw those LE ones on their website this morning and they both are sold out. 

I also saw some Vitamin E body scrub that seems to be sold out everywhere. Any experience with that? It sounds like it would be a good one!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> I saw those LE ones on their website this morning and they both are sold out.
> 
> I also saw some Vitamin E body scrub that seems to be sold out everywhere. Any experience with that? It sounds like it would be a good one!



I did a RAVE review on the Vitamin E scrub.  It's the best, along with the body cream.  Yesterday my SA gave me a sample of the new Vitamin E face balm - love it!  A little goes a long way, so with the $95 price-tag, it should last a while

*Swanky* - Lotus Blossom is probably near sold out because it's been out for at least 4-5 months now...


----------



## Lec8504

I'm about to run out of my orange blossom perfume, I might have to try the nectarine and honey or the pear one next.  Hopefully it's not too strong and last for a while.


----------



## babyontheway

Nordie's SA told me today that Jo Malone is discontinuing Honey Blossom- so if you like this one, stock up now


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tuberose is coming back, not until 2012 though.  It's one of my favorites that was discontinued late 2009/early 2010.


----------



## eminere

I love combining Wild Fig and Cassis with Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## babyontheway

I have never tried this one- I will have to keep an eye out in the future for it  Thanks for the intel DC cutie


DC-Cutie said:


> Tuberose is coming back, not until 2012 though. It's one of my favorites that was discontinued late 2009/early 2010.


----------



## ellacoach

I just ordered a big bottle of English Pear & Freesia from Bergdorf's! Since I spent $100 I recieved $25 off my order and received free shipping as well!!! $75 for a large bottle of JM is a great deal!!!

 I've been dying for this fragrance since it came out so I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## justwatchin

^^Have you smelled this one yet? It sounds wonderful.


----------



## tomz_grl

The vitamin e scrub is sold out everywhere....ugh!!!


----------



## ellacoach

justwatchin said:


> ^^Have you smelled this one yet? It sounds wonderful.


 
nope, I purchased it without smelling it. Hoping I love it though!


----------



## babyontheway

I think it smells yummy!  I bought it a while back


ellacoach said:


> nope, I purchased it without smelling it. Hoping I love it though!


----------



## kj6759

Pear & Freesia is my new fav. I bought it the second I sample it before I run to board a flight. It's divine.


----------



## singsongjones

My favorite would have to be Lime Basil Mandarin, but Nectarine Blossom is running a close, close second...it's just yummy....


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was at Nordstrom yesterday and my SA showed me the bath oil gift set that will go on sale on Nov 1st for $85 (available for pre-sale NOW) or you can get them directly from Jo Malone  

six 30ml bath oils includes: 
This collection contains *Lime Basil & Mandarin, Grapefruit, Pomegranate Noir, Red Roses, Orange Blossom and Vanilla & Anise*.

This is a great deal!

There is also a 6 piece candle set!


----------



## ellacoach

^ I'd love to try the candles!


----------



## tomz_grl

My big bottle of nutmeg and ginger just came today. I think it may be my new fave!


----------



## lolitablue

I am going to try some samples of these products!!! They all sound yummy!!!


----------



## mbarbi

sarahguz said:


> Me too!! Love this--it's so feminine and fruity.  It's delish!!!



Everytime i use nectarine my mom keeps on complimenting me. Might give her one on christmas ü


----------



## Cheryl

my newest is nglish Pear & Freesia, However, I think my all time fav is Blue Agave


----------



## toodlee

Love Pomegranate Noir and Blue Agave


----------



## vsminimoose

Pomme Noir.  So sexy


----------



## danae

I'm a Vintage Gardenia girl but that's not to say there aren't more I love, I just haven't bought yet. I think I'd like White Jasmine & Mint!


----------



## miumiu8586

is Pomegranate Noir a "mans" cologne? or can a women wear it too? 

Can anyone recommend one??? I want to get a gift for someone... she wears Narcisso Rodriguez Essense & HER [I think], Prada L'Eau Ambrée, Balenciaga...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pomegranate Noir can be used by men and women.

I think a good Jo Malone to start out with is White Jasmine, Orange Blossom or Grapefruit..

But this is coming from a Jo Malone fan that loves them all


----------



## gracekelly

Orange blossom, French Lime, grapefruit are my faves,


----------



## Swanky

I wear Pom Noir - I agree it's unisex.  It's a perfect spicy/sweet blend IMO.


----------



## megs0927

I just picked up pomegranate noir to use as my winter scent this season! I love it! I also picked up the nectarine and honey blossom candle for my sister since she has been such a wonderful aunt to DD lately. You can't go wrong with Jo Malone!


----------



## sandylainey

Nectarine Blossom & Honey, Pomegranate Noir, Vanilla Anise, Blue Agave & Cacao, English Freesia & Pear!! Have all and I want MORE!!!  Nutmeg & Ginger and Orange Blossom were my first purchases!


----------



## pond23

English Freesia and Pear just arrived from NM today! I cannot wait to wear it. I fell in love with the sample vial and knew it had to be my next JM scent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FYI: Prices are going up Jan 1st - by $5-$10 depending on the item


----------



## krazydaisy

^ugh right when i'm starting to get into them


----------



## Cheryl

dc-cutie said:


> fyi: Prices are going up jan 1st - by $5-$10 depending on the item



nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## babyontheway

Don't you love it!  I just got the shower gel, I can't get enough of this scent!


pond23 said:


> English Freesia and Pear just arrived from NM today! I cannot wait to wear it. I fell in love with the sample vial and knew it had to be my next JM scent.



 Thanks DC for heads up.  


DC-Cutie said:


> FYI: Prices are going up Jan 1st - by $5-$10 depending on the item


----------



## coachwife6

The one that smells like oranges.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I am a perfume junkie, and I would love to try Jo Malone's fragrances out. Unfortunately the closest store is almost 3 hours away. I thought perhaps I could get some reviews on ones that you like and go from there.

I often wear : Chloe - Eau de Parfum
                    Juicy Couture - Viva la Juicy
                    Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle
                    Chanel - Chance eau fraiche
                    Chanel - Chance eau de tendre

I occasionally wear : Burberry - Brit
                             Dolce & Gabbana - Light Blue
                             Stella McCartney - Stella
                             Stella McCartney - Stella Nude
                             Ralph Lauren - Romance

Any suggestions? I have no idea where to begin!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm a huge Jo Malone fan, here is a thread with suggestions on which scents to get as a beginner:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-is-your-favorite-jo-malone-perfume-276680.html


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Wow, thanks, DC-Cutie! 

I think I'm going to order samples from a decanting site. I'm ordering Orange Blossoms, French Lime Blossom, and Nectarine and Honey.


----------



## sparklyred

I love all of them!!! I have been using the pomegrante noir with grapefruit and sometimes a bit of vintage Gardenia or rose. I wish the Pomegranete didn't have that "male" smell to it. then it would be perfect. But that's why I mix it with otheres to make it a bit more feminine. But I love it so much I just can't do without...until summer. But I have been using my samples to whip up a concotion for summer by summer. Jo Malone has ruined me for any other perfume. They all smell heavy to me now. weird


----------



## babymelsmom

I love pomegranate noir and was able to get it at a discount at the cosmetics company store at Woodbury - about 20% off standard retail price


----------



## DC-Cutie

The new Tea Collection is out and I have to get every scent!  My favorite is Assam Grapefruit and Sweet Milk.  I've been wearing them for about a week now, both very soft for a nice transition from winter to spring..

I picked up Earl Grey, too, but haven't started wearing it.

http://www.jomalone.com/templates/whatsnew/whatsnew.tmpl


----------



## Swanky

Crud . . . this sounds right up my alley.


----------



## nicci404

White Jasmine & Mint


----------



## I<3MJ

My favorite changes depending on the day of the week/my mood/the weather......loving Earl Grey right now though


----------



## sandylainey

I'm so excited about the Tea collection!! Can't wait to smell sweet milk!!!!


----------



## clevercat

I love Red Roses and their limited edition, which I think is called White Lotus Blossom and Jasmine - smells of clean sheets and summer!


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Crud . . . this sounds right up my alley.



and it was, LOL!
Came home w/ Earl Grey and Assam& Grapefruit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> and it was, LOL!
> Came home w/ Earl Grey and Assam& Grapefruit!





I wore Assam & Grapefruit today and got stopped more than usual, asking about or complimenting the scent.  It's a winner...

*Swanky*, are you going back for the other scents or were you not 'wowed' by tmen?


----------



## Swanky

I also liked the lemon one.... I'm probably done though.


----------



## kimberf

DC-Cutie said:


> The new Tea Collection is out and I have to get every scent!  My favorite is Assam Grapefruit and Sweet Milk.  I've been wearing them for about a week now, both very soft for a nice transition from winter to spring..
> 
> I picked up Earl Grey, too, but haven't started wearing it.
> 
> http://www.jomalone.com/templates/whatsnew/whatsnew.tmpl



I got Assam Grapefruit yesterday too!  I thought I'd love the Earl Grey, but it was a little too bergamot single-note at the beginning and then drydown on me was very powdery, no more tea notes at all.


----------



## angelalam5

Red roses...


----------



## Cheryl

There is a new one coming out called Cherry Blossom.. The SA at Saks in Vegas sprayed a sample stick for me and its sooo nice!!! This is the first I have heard about it but im super excited for it to come out!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cheryl said:


> There is a new one coming out called Cherry Blossom.. The SA at Saks in Vegas sprayed a sample stick for me and its sooo nice!!! This is the first I have heard about it but *im super excited for it to come out!*



Same here.  my Jo Malone SA invited me to an event next month for the launch,which also coincides with the National Cherry Blossom festival here in DC.  

The last event was very, very nice.  Only 25 people were invited, they had 2 execs from Jo Malone and 2 mixologist to give us personalized attention, teaching us how to mix.  We left with a nice sized goodie bag and a terrific dinner.

For this upcoming even the SA said it would be similar and include a Japanese inspired dinner.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^How was this? Sounds fun.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beauxgoris said:


> ^^How was this? Sounds fun.



it's next month... I'll let you know how it goes..


----------



## nicci404

DC-Cutie said:


> The new Tea Collection is out and I have to get every scent!  My favorite is Assam Grapefruit and Sweet Milk.  I've been wearing them for about a week now, both very soft for a nice transition from winter to spring..
> 
> I picked up Earl Grey, too, but haven't started wearing it.
> 
> http://www.jomalone.com/templates/whatsnew/whatsnew.tmpl



how would you describe sweet milk? I have read some reviews and got really mixed reviews. Some described it as very sweet and too sweet to wear on its on while others said it was fresh and sweet and they were able to wear alone. 

I should have checked these out when I was reading about the reviews. I checked today and they were all sold out at the Nordstrom I go to. I want to smell before I purchase.


----------



## luvmy3girls

which scent is a good one to wear with french lime blossom?


----------



## DC-Cutie

nicci404 said:


> how would you describe sweet milk? I have read some reviews and got really mixed reviews. Some described it as very sweet and too sweet to wear on its on while others said it was fresh and sweet and they were able to wear alone.
> 
> I should have checked these out when I was reading about the reviews. I checked today and they were all sold out at the Nordstrom I go to. I want to smell before I purchase.



on my body, it's a fresh sweet.


----------



## luvmy3girls

what do you think about the new cherry one?


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmy3girls said:


> what do you think about the new cherry one?



I like it, but don't love it...  I have a sample that I need to try mixing with the others.


----------



## Maedi

nicci404 said:


> how would you describe sweet milk? I have read some reviews and got really mixed reviews. Some described it as very sweet and too sweet to wear on its on while others said it was fresh and sweet and they were able to wear alone.
> 
> I should have checked these out when I was reading about the reviews. I checked today and they were all sold out at the Nordstrom I go to. I want to smell before I purchase.



I love the Sweet Milk on its own. It is sweet but refreshing and smells great on its own. It's one of those scents that smell so good that you want to spritz it on just for yourself - really yummy. I love it. Wish I had also bought the Lemon Tea.


----------



## nicci404

thanks DC & Maedi. My only option now is buying it on Ebay...the last time I checked it was going for $115


----------



## ninja_please

Has anybody purchased Jo Malone from Amazon? It looks like there are several third party seller on there that has this product, so any recs?


----------



## pradaholic

eminere;16700203 said:
			
		

> I love combining Wild Fig and Cassis with Nectarine Blossom and Honey



Agreed! This is one my combinations too


----------



## pradaholic

nicci404 said:


> how would you describe sweet milk? I have read some reviews and got really mixed reviews. Some described it as very sweet and too sweet to wear on its on while others said it was fresh and sweet and they were able to wear alone.
> 
> I should have checked these out when I was reading about the reviews. I checked today and they were all sold out at the Nordstrom I go to. I want to smell before I purchase.



Sweet Milk on me is milky and warm, and there is hint of coconut oil . I usually just spray 1 or 2 sprays of this and mix with something light like Assam or English Pear & Freesia.


----------



## luv2smilexo

blueeyedgirl said:


> Wow, thanks, DC-Cutie!
> 
> I think I'm going to order samples from a decanting site. I'm ordering Orange Blossoms, French Lime Blossom, and Nectarine and Honey.



What is the site you are ordering the decants from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gracekelly

luvmy3girls said:


> which scent is a good one to wear with french lime blossom?



I pair it with Orange Blossom or Grapefruit.  Any of the three make great combos. Sometimes I use the body lotion of one scent with another scent that I spray.

I tried the Tea scents, but was not thrilled enough with them to make a purchase.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I pre-ordered Fresh Mint Leaf - love, love, love...  At first it smells very minty, but give it a few minutes and it becomes very soft.  Not too sweet, not floral at all.  Beautiful smell when combined with Grapefruit..


----------



## lavenderspice

I'm now loving Orange Blossom


----------



## jaztee

It used to be Jasmine and Honeysuckle, but now it's Pomegranate, hands down. I'm hoping the get the fragrance chronicle soon to try Casablanca Lily and Raspberry.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

I try to use a shower gel of one scent and the cologne of another. Right now, I'm using the Pear Freesia shower gel and the Red Roses cologne. Some how, it all comes together oh so delicately.


----------



## choozen1ne

red rose , and orange blossom


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Blue Agava & Cacao I have the candle too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New cologne coming out on September 17th at Nordstrom:  Wild Bluebell Cologne.  Smells of a light floral, but not overpowering.  A perfect scent for the fall.

Wild Bluebell was developed by perfumer Christine Nagel, and features notes of bluebell, clove, lily of the valley, rose, jasmine, white amber and musk.


----------



## pradaholic

I just bought Lime Basil and Mandarin during my recent trip to Bangkok. The scent is bursting with citrus and very refreshing. This scent very easy to layer with other JM scents.


----------



## sajda

my favorites are Blue Agava and Cacao and Dark Amber and Ginger Lily. so glad Dark Amber and Ginger Lily has been made a part of the permanent collection. it sucks that i can't buy Jo Malone here though :cry:


----------



## guccilove

vanilla and anisse for me


----------



## guccilove

oh, and lotus blossom and waterlily too haha.. forgot....


----------



## chicemily

I like Nectarine Blossom and Honey. Hmmm after reading this, I'll have to try combining some of them.


----------



## CMM

white jasmine and mint has consistently been my favorite.


----------



## TheBeautyScoop

I really love the smell of Pomegranate Noir, I actually have it fragrancing my room in a wax tart. I love her parma violet range - am a sucker for anything that smells like those. x


----------



## dolcecherise

i LOVE the cologne intense line! especially rose water & vanilla - absolutely DIVINE. i think non-rose and vanilla lovers will even like this, theres a lot of depth to it, it's a rather nuanced scent. was first introduced to this line at london heathrow


----------



## addsalt

Where to begin? Pomegranate Noir for night, Nectarine/Honey for spring, Orange Blossom for summer, Nutmeg for winter and Vanilla Anise for Fall...I love them all. If I could I'd have avery single one! I envy anyone who is discovering JM for the first time. The only other scent I like as well is Trish McEvoy's Blackberry Vanilla.


----------



## champagne_xoxo

I can't get enough of english pear and freesia 
It starts out girly and then dries off into a very feminine sophisticated scent


----------



## Cheryl

i love to mix vanilla anise, blue bell, and blue agave.. its amazing


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Orange Blossom (but only lightly -- it can be too strong).


----------



## lilbluebear

Nectarine/Honey Blossom and Red Roses


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^me too


----------



## summerxoxo

I really want to try out JM perfumes but are they edp Or edt? And what is the intense cologne line?


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I  Jo Malone fragrances more than any I've ever used.....my fave's are Orange Blossom and Blue Agave and Cacao! I wear them separate and also layer them...yummmmm!


----------



## before_after

I lovvvvee jo malone I always get compliments on my perfume everywhere I go, guys love it  its the freesia and pear dry oil! its awesomee, the downside is that it doesn't last very long. Still love it though


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nordstrom has received 3 new fragrances:
White Lilac & Rhubarb
Iris & Lady Moore
Peony & Moss

They are part of the London Blossoms collection.  I absolutely love White Lilac & Rhubarb and Iris and Lady Moore.  Peony smells like French Lime Blossom..

I purchased all 3 - creature of habit   But, won't be able to pick them up until the 15th, for Trend Show.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/jo-malo...egory_2&sizeFinderId=0&partial=1&pagesize=100


----------



## Swanky

NM also has them. I took a sample of the Iris, it's nice!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> NM also has them. I took a sample of the Iris, it's nice!



have you combined it with any other scents?  I need some inspiration


----------



## jazmini

Pomegranate Noir for winter and Verbenas of Provence for summer


----------



## bb10lue

My mix is Nectarine/Honey Blossom + Wild bluebell + Orange Blossom. Loveeee it!


----------



## loves

vanilla anise!


----------



## mdlcal28

I went to Saks yesterday because I only had the 1oz. BlueBell and my Nectarine and Honey Blossom was almost empty. I went in with my mind set on getting the large BlueBell, but came out with the White Lilac and Rhubarb...........its very refreshing and clean smelling which is why I love BlueBell....
I dont dare tell my DH the name, because he had some homemade rhubarb pie up north a few years ago and he said it was the most DISGUSTING thing he had ever eaten!


----------



## DC-Cutie

There is a new fragrance coming out the first week of May, it's Plum Blossom.  I received a sample in the mail and it's very floral, but light.  It's limited edition.


----------



## auntie em

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> There is a new fragrance coming out the first week of May, it's Plum Blossom.  I received a sample in the mail and it's very floral, but light.  It's limited edition.



Thanks for the heads up


----------



## exotikittenx

I just ordered the White Lilac and Rhubarb  really excited for it!


----------



## Silversun

DC-Cutie said:


> There is a new fragrance coming out the first week of May, it's Plum Blossom. I received a sample in the mail and it's very floral, but light. It's limited edition.


Thanks for the heads-up! I'm curious and excited about this one. I discovered JM about a year ago and threw away all my other perfumes... JM is totally in a league of its own! My faves are Pomegranite Noir, English Pear & Freesia, and Lime Basil & Mandarin.


----------



## paradise_valley

I wear Orange Blossom.  In addition to the perfume, I have the shower gel, bath oil, body creme, and body lotion.


----------



## auntie em

My new fave will have to be Plum Blossom so fitting for the spring and summer.









My GWP:
Mini Orange Blossom Body Creme
Mini Nectarine Blossom and Honey Cologne
Mini Grapefruit Body & Hand Gel


----------



## BarbPixie

auntie em said:
			
		

> My new fave will have to be Plum Blossom so fitting for the spring and summer.
> 
> My GWP:
> Mini Orange Blossom Body Creme
> Mini Nectarine Blossom and Honey Cologne
> Mini Grapefruit Body & Hand Gel



Oooooh. I'm dying for this to come in stock at our Bloomingdales.

Where did you purchase yours?!? A GWP would be awesome...


----------



## auntie em

BarbPixie said:
			
		

> Oooooh. I'm dying for this to come in stock at our Bloomingdales.
> 
> Where did you purchase yours?!? A GWP would be awesome...



I got it at Nordie's. It was an early release just at that speciic location because of the Trend Show that I attended. I came from a different Nordstroms just now and they have it already but not supposed to sell it until May. Nordstroms have the stock already and they will sell it to you if you ask them.


----------



## sparklyred

Jo Malone is my absolute favorite and I will wear nothing but.  I usually wear a mix of English Pear and Freesia with Pomegrante Noir and Grapefruit.  I also love the red rose and Pomegrante.  Now I have fallen in love with the Peony and Moss.  It amazes me how the moss is so earthy and mixing it with the peony and the other notes makes it just lovely.  I'm waiting for a check from Jo Malone for a defective candle so I finally get to make my new purchase.  Hoping I don't fall in love with the new Plum LE.


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

I'm loving the new Plum Blossom!

I've never bought from Jo Malone before so I'm frustrated trying to find a scent to layer with it. Any suggestions? I love the floral notes, but I love fresh scents that aren't too citrusy


----------



## mdlcal28

I got an 1 oz. Plum today, and I cant believe it......it just didnt make me go ooooohhhhhh! Which EVERY JM I have bought in the past did.......
Hopefully that will change.......
I started with Pomengranate Noir and layered it with Nectarine Blossom and Honey (my fav)........but I really like the Bluebell and the White Lilac......
I too have discarded all my other perfumes for JM......
I was a diehard Issey Miyake and Burberry London fan..........


----------



## oatmella

I like French Lime Blossom.  Curious about Plum Blossom!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Love Vintage Gardenia. Its been a while since I have used it but its a favorite.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone to me is like children- you love them all in their own special way for different qualities. Right now Ive been going back and forth between Nectarine and Honey Blossom/Vanilla Anise. But I
 Also fell in love with Plum Blossom. I like the body creams too. I had orange blossom and vanilla anise but my fave is the one with aguava.


----------



## fendifemale

Blue Agava & Cacoa is the name. I had to look it up. Its yummy.


----------



## girlygirl3

I have Nectarine & Honey Blossom but I only just heard about the layering!
Today, I went and purchased:
-  White Jasmine & Mint Shower/bath gel
-  Lime Basil & Mandarin Oil
Both are divine for layering with Nectarine & Honey Blossom!  I'm so excited about finding out about this!


----------



## Jenmbraun

Vanilla & anise  

I'm a sucker for vanilla.


----------



## gillianna

How much can you smell the vanilla?  I love vanilla perfumes but am unsure what anise would smell like with it.


----------



## keodi

fendifemale said:


> Blue Agava & Cacoa is the name. I had to look it up. Its yummy.



My absolute favourite I love it!


----------



## fendifemale

keodi said:


> My absolute favourite I love it!



I feel like after trying this bodycreme I didn't want any other. The orangeblossom one is okay and the vanilla anise oil is wooooonderful!


----------



## Lushie

Mine is Grapefruit.


----------



## esile

Red Roses is my favorite. It's a classy, feminine scent without being overbearing.


----------



## saira1214

I want to try these!! Is there anything that smells like tuberose?


----------



## fendifemale

I just got an email saying there's a new one coming out exclusively online!  Its called "Blackberry and Bay".


----------



## winterpearls3

Red Roses, English Pear & Freesia, & the LE Iris & Lady Moore.


----------



## loves

vanilla anise


----------



## BeautyholicBabe

Wild Fig & Cassis, Blue Agave & Cocoa


----------



## Swanky

fendifemale said:


> I just got an email saying there's a new one coming out exclusively online!  Its called "Blackberry and Bay".



I have a sample, I like it!


----------



## auntie em

fendifemale said:
			
		

> I just got an email saying there's a new one coming out exclusively online!  Its called "Blackberry and Bay".



Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus already have it in store  I absolutely love it!


----------



## ellacoach

Wild Bluebell is my favorite! I really want to try the new Blackberry and Bay!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

White jasmine and mint


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

So I purchased samples of the jasmine mint and nectarine honey.  I haven't received the honey but the jasmine mint reminds me of hermes un jardin sur le nil, which is my fav scent.  I'm waiting on the honey to layer and see what it is like.

For ladies who layer, do u spray both scents on top of each other??  I've never layered before. I know this sounds like a silly question.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> So I purchased samples of the jasmine mint and nectarine honey.  I haven't received the honey but the jasmine mint reminds me of hermes un jardin sur le nil, which is my fav scent.  I'm waiting on the honey to layer and see what it is like.
> 
> For ladies who layer, do u spray both scents on top of each other??  I've never layered before. I know this sounds like a silly question.



yes, that's how you do it.  I usually wait a minute or two before spraying the other.

Here is the link to some fragrance combining suggestions:
http://www.jomalone.com/pdfs/Fcombining.pdf


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks.


I just got the nectarine and honey sample today.  I don't like it at all.  Actually gives me a headache.  I really like the jasmine mint. Does anyone find it masculine?  That was my hubby's comment on it but he did say it smells nice.  I may purchase a full bottle of it.


----------



## tiffanystar

I love Jo Malone. I use Pommegranite noir & a limited edition Plum blossom. I think their service is superb especially the complimentary hand & arm massages at the "tasting bar" (a nice thing to do with mum/friends). I would love a bottle of Amber & gingerlily one day.


----------



## tiffanystar

fendifemale said:


> I just got an email saying there's a new one coming out exclusively online!  Its called "Blackberry and Bay".



It's gorgeous, I spent my childhood blackberry picking so this scent made me feel nostalgic.


----------



## angelalam5

Red Roses...always receive compliments on it.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I just got the nectarine and honey sample today.  I don't like it at all.  Actually gives me a headache.  I really like the jasmine mint. Does anyone find it masculine?  That was my hubby's comment on it but he did say it smells nice.  I may purchase a full bottle of it.



I actually bought a bottle of nectarine and honey with the lotion as well.  My husband really really likes it. The second time I sampled it did not give me a headache and my husband loved it so much I bought it to wear for him


----------



## Swanky

my DH LOVES honey scented things!


----------



## calipsych

Has anyone tried the new Jo loves perfumes? It's the new company that's she has started up now several years after selling off Jo Malone to estee lauder...I tried samples and I'm in love


----------



## ncch

calipsych - I wasn't aware she had another line!  What are those fragrances like?  Where are they available?



Whats everyone using for the winter?  Any suggestions for a good fall / winter scent?  Something for day and another for night?  

  For day, i was thinking maybe the vanilla anise or amber lavender?  Night, pom noir?  Think its a little sexy for daytime.  I tend to like spicy, warm, oriental during the winter.  

Would you consider blue agave and cacao a winter scent?  Always smelled more summer to me.


----------



## Swanky

I've been wearing Pom Noir w/ Black Vetyver Cafe.


----------



## tiffanystar

calipsych said:


> Has anyone tried the new Jo loves perfumes? It's the new company that's she has started up now several years after selling off Jo Malone to estee lauder...I tried samples and I'm in love



Ooooo what ones did you try? I think her new line is called Jo loves. Is there a scent with mango?

I tried Blue Agava & Cacao today, It's really lovely.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe a new thread for her new line? Since they aren't really considered the same as the perfumes this thread is about


----------



## calipsych

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Maybe a new thread for her new line? Since they aren't really considered the same as the perfumes this thread is about



Sorry ladies, didn't realize this wasn't the appropriate place to discuss!


----------



## Swanky

No prob!  Different companies now, seems better to make a new thread so as not to confuse the products


----------



## KAOTIC

I bought Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber and I absolutely love it!  

I got my mom Nectarine Blossom & Honey and she loves it!


----------



## deltalady

KAOTIC said:


> I bought Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber and I absolutely love it!
> 
> I got my mom Nectarine Blossom & Honey and she loves it!



Earl Grey & Cucumber is my favorite!


----------



## winterpearls3

Red Roses is such a beautiful & light fragrance.  I'm on my 2nd bottle!


----------



## sourapril

I ordered red roses from Jo Malone website and the scent didn't last more than 4 hours. Is that normal? I remembered when I tried it at NeimanMarcus the scent was very strong and lasted a long time.....


----------



## fendifemale

I had Earl Grey & Cucumber but brought it back because it didn't last long on me at all. I traded for Blackberry Bay and have been content.


----------



## fendifemale

tiffanystar said:


> Ooooo what ones did you try? I think her new line is called Jo loves. Is there a scent with mango?
> 
> I tried Blue Agava & Cacao today, It's really lovely.


LOVE the body cream to this one!


----------



## Ella James

Jo Malone Velvet Rose & Oud which is literally like soft rose petals on a deep and warm base.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I am loving the French Lime Blossom cream right now!!


----------



## Dark Ennui

I keep changing favorites.    I just bought the Redcurrant and Cream Limited Edition so that is my current favorite.  The SA gave me samples of Blackberry & Bay which I'm growing to love.  That may be my next purchase.


----------



## tiffanystar

Velvet rose & oud


----------



## BagloverBurr

I bought my first one. Nectarine and Honey. I need more im obsessed already


----------



## CatherineC

Dark Ennui said:


> I keep changing favorites.    I just bought the Redcurrant and Cream Limited Edition so that is my current favorite.  The SA gave me samples of Blackberry & Bay which I'm growing to love.  That may be my next purchase.



Red Currant and Cream was my fav of the LE as well, but I ended up getting ginger biscuit as well.  I love ginger biscuit layered with blackberry and bay.


----------



## Handbag1234

Basil, mandarin and lime is my favourite.

My mum loves red roses


----------



## yuanyuan57

Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## BagloverBurr

Has anyone shopped at the Charleston Saks 5th avenue counter? Im wondering how nice the sales people are, and if they give samples with a purchase?


----------



## Silversun

I went to JML Royal Exchange store in London today to get the new Osmanthus Blossom. I really like it, especially layered with the Sweet Lemon from the limited edition tea range a while back. I dislike Orange Blossom on its own but it also worked well with the Osmanthus. Anyway, the SA was lovely and she ended up giving me like a million samples! Sooo nice.

I really don't like Grapefruit cologne (too woody) but somehow I really liked the smell of the candle, so I got that as well.

JML is endlessly fascinating. I love how, even if you don't like a scent by itself, it could well smell amazing if you mix it with something else. I just wish most of the colognes had more lasting power...


----------



## CatherineC

Silversun said:


> I went to JML Royal Exchange store in London today to get the new Osmanthus Blossom. I really like it, especially layered with the Sweet Lemon from the limited edition tea range a while back. I dislike Orange Blossom on its own but it also worked well with the Osmanthus. Anyway, the SA was lovely and she ended up giving me like a million samples! Sooo nice.
> 
> I really don't like Grapefruit cologne (too woody) but somehow I really liked the smell of the candle, so I got that as well.
> 
> JML is endlessly fascinating. I love how, even if you don't like a scent by itself, it could well smell amazing if you mix it with something else. I just wish most of the colognes had more lasting power...



Thanks for posting this!  I just bought sweet lemon recently to wear with red current and cream from the spring LE line, so I will have to try it with osmanthus!  And I also dislike orange blossom so ill have to try that as well. I like osmanthus by itself but my first paring was with nectarine blossom.  

Also you might try pairing grapefruit with white jasmine and mint.  That's one of my moms fav combos.  And for staying power check out Pomegranate noir.  I had a sample I tried one Saturday afternoon, and after showering and scrubbing to get it off, I could still smell it Sunday when I woke up.   Also if you could still find red current it has good staying power for me as well.


----------



## Silversun

CatherineC said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I just bought sweet lemon recently to wear with red current and cream from the spring LE line, so I will have to try it with osmanthus!  And I also dislike orange blossom so ill have to try that as well. I like osmanthus by itself but my first paring was with nectarine blossom.
> 
> Also you might try pairing grapefruit with white jasmine and mint.  That's one of my moms fav combos.  And for staying power check out Pomegranate noir.  I had a sample I tried one Saturday afternoon, and after showering and scrubbing to get it off, I could still smell it Sunday when I woke up.   Also if you could still find red current it has good staying power for me as well.


I tried redcurrent on a while ago, but it didn't stay too well on me. Pom Noir is one of my staples for autumn though.  Have you tried any of the cologne intense? I think they are supposed to have better sillage but I don't really like any of the scents available. There's supposed to be a new one called "saffron" out in June and I'm curious whether it'll just smell like the spice.


----------



## Threshold

_*Wild Bluebell







Vanilla & Anise





*_


----------



## gillianna

Has anyone tried her perfume from her new company Www.joloves.com.  ????  The scents look interesting.  Estée Lauder owns the Jo Malone perfumes now.   she sold part of it to them in 1999 and was still the creative director until she sold the rest of the company in 2009 I think.  She left then with no longer having anything to do with the old company.   Do people even know she is not associated with it anymore?    

  She formed her new company in 2011 called Jo Love.  So all these new scents coming out are probably not things she created.  I doubt if any Jo Malone website selling her fragrance even lets the people know she is no longer with the company or making new perfume for them.  So here we have everyone thinking she is the creator of all these new products.


----------



## dakotacheryl

My Nordstrom catalog that came in the mail this week had an insert with the Nectarine Blossom and Honey scent...OMG...had to have it and ordered the big bottle last night. This is my first JML purchase.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gillianna said:


> Has anyone tried her perfume from her new company http://Www.joloves.com. ???? The scents look interesting. Estée Lauder owns the Jo Malone perfumes now. she sold part of it to them in 1999 and was still the creative director until she sold the rest of the company in 2009 I think. She left then with no longer having anything to do with the old company. Do people even know she is not associated with it anymore?
> 
> She formed her new company in 2011 called Jo Love. So all these new scents coming out are probably not things she created. I doubt if any Jo Malone website selling her fragrance even lets the people know she is no longer with the company or making new perfume for them. So here we have everyone thinking she is the creator of all these new products.


 
yes, people know that she's no longer part of the company.  But honestly, whatever has happened on a corporate level, hasn't changed the quality of her perfumes, INMO.

I have purchased 2 of the Jo Love scents and LOVE them.  Now, I'm partial because 90% of my perfume is Jo Malone


----------



## gillianna

I do think Estée Lauder has some great people working for them to develop new scents for the Jo Malone Brand.  The lines they are coming out fit right in with everything she has done before.  I guess in the long run it will be interesting to see what direction the company takes with it.  She had built up a good brand that people  associate with wonderful smelling perfumes.      But many people  still think Jo Malone herself is the woman behind these new scents.  

I would love to try some of her Jo Love scents-the orange truffle one catches my eye.  I wish she had a US site to buy them from so you can test them first.


----------



## BagloverBurr

dakotacheryl said:


> My Nordstrom catalog that came in the mail this week had an insert with the Nectarine Blossom and Honey scent...OMG...had to have it and ordered the big bottle last night. This is my first JML purchase.



It was my first scent to..its lovely!


----------



## ncch

Has anyone gotten osmanthus blossom yet?  I haven't had a chance to check it out but sounds interesting !  Is this scent limited edition?  Worried it'll sell out super quick here like the sugar and spice collection ..

Also, any opinions in blackberry and bay?  I like it but my friend thinks its a more guy scent ?


----------



## shoegal27

Where can I buy these purfumes. I would want to smell them first.. are they at Sephora?


----------



## nvie

Red Roses and Nectarine Blossom and Honey.


----------



## deltalady

shoegal27 said:


> Where can I buy these purfumes. I would want to smell them first.. are they at Sephora?



Saks, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom


----------



## deltalady

ncch said:


> Has anyone gotten osmanthus blossom yet?  I haven't had a chance to check it out but sounds interesting !  Is this scent limited edition?  Worried it'll sell out super quick here like the sugar and spice collection ..
> 
> Also, any opinions in blackberry and bay?  I like it but my friend thinks its a more guy scent ?



I like Blackberry & Bay. It has a masculine quality but yet it's still feminine.


----------



## shoegal27

deltalady said:


> Saks, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom



Thank you.


----------



## purse mommy

Tuberose was my favorite base fragrance and they discontinued it


----------



## dolllover

Love White Jasmine and Mint.


----------



## bagshopr

I like Pomegranate Noir and Ginger Biscuit.
How I wish I could have found the Bitter Chocolate and Orange scent- it's not available anywhere now.


----------



## pinkfeet

I don't think a lot of people know Jo left the main company, you can tell on the facebook pages on both companies they think she still owns the first one. Some know Estee Lauder took over but think she still is creating fragrance. 

Many may like cosmetics but are not aware that Estee owns so many companies, just like people are not aware that LVMH owns so many or owns Sephora etc. 

Estee Lauder can create some great fragrance but, it will never be like when Jo was creating, ever. And I hate that EL buys everything and it changes to something it never was or suppose to be. It's a shame with some lines.


----------



## Qtvixen

Vanilla & anise


----------



## Weekend shopper

Verbenas is my all time favorite, but sadly it has been discontinued.


----------



## shoegal27

I just got wild bluebell. Omg. Heaven on a stick. Saks gave me four samples too.


----------



## shoegal27

gillianna said:


> I do think Estée Lauder has some great people working for them to develop new scents for the Jo Malone Brand.  The lines they are coming out fit right in with everything she has done before.  I guess in the long run it will be interesting to see what direction the company takes with it.  She had built up a good brand that people  associate with wonderful smelling perfumes.      But many people  still think Jo Malone herself is the woman behind these new scents.
> 
> I would love to try some of her Jo Love scents-the orange truffle one catches my eye.  I wish she had a US site to buy them from so you can test them first.



Why did Jo leave her company?


----------



## shoegal27

Is there a new thread that discusses Jo loves new fragrances? I searched but could not find. Help


----------



## shoegal27

I bought my first Jo Malone fragrance. I got Wild Bluebell. The SA gave me samples of;
Orange blossom
Nectarine blossom and honey 
English pear and freesia 
Blackberry and bay

I haven't tried all of them yet but I love the orange blossom.


----------



## shoegal27

I mixed bluebell today with child perfume by Susan Owens. I put that oil on my neck then sprayed the bluebell. It's very pretty and goes nicely. There's a lot of Jasmine in the child perfume.


----------



## Belen.E

Just bought my first JML cologne tonight  I got the Wild Bluebell and my SA gave me a ton of samples. 

Now that I'm home and testing them on my body (I foolishly wore perfume today forgetting my plan to stop at JML) I think I'm leaning more towards the nectarine blossom and honey, which was my initial choice upon hearing the names. I still like wild bluebell, but with my body chemistry it smells like outside lol. And I won't even say what blackberry & bay smells like on me  Back to Bloomies I go. And a part of me also likes the English pear and freesia 

I'm trying to be good resist the urge to buy both.


----------



## tsjmom

Orange Blossom for summer and might include Nectarine Honey for colder months.

I'm one of the few who isn't a huge fan of cologne  ***ducks behind couch***


----------



## shoegal27

Wild bluebells is my fav. On me it smells line honeysuckles and jasmine.


----------



## dakotacheryl

Nectarine and Honey is still my fav, but I recently added Vanilla & Anise, and Blackberry & Bay...wonderful!


----------



## keodi

Blue aguava Cacao


----------



## ncch

Has anyone had a chance to smell the new peony and blush suede?  Is it limited edition?


----------



## glazebrookgirl

ncch said:


> Has anyone had a chance to smell the new peony and blush suede?  Is it limited edition?



I was given a few samples of the Peony and Blush Suede when I made a purchase at Jo Malone last month.  It is a fruity floral scent that dries down to honey and soft leather on me.  The heart smells of jasmine to my nose.  The opening is much sharper than I anticipated, with bright red apples.  It soon disappears to be replaced with florals.  The soft leather finish is velvety and smooth, no trace of harshness.  I enjoyed it, but it is probably not my favorite.  I predict it will be popular.  The JM SA didn't mention it was limited edition, but I cannot say for certain.


----------



## ncch

glazebrookgirl said:


> I was given a few samples of the Peony and Blush Suede when I made a purchase at Jo Malone last month.  It is a fruity floral scent that dries down to honey and soft leather on me.  The heart smells of jasmine to my nose.  The opening is much sharper than I anticipated, with bright red apples.  It soon disappears to be replaced with florals.  The soft leather finish is velvety and smooth, no trace of harshness.  I enjoyed it, but it is probably not my favorite.  I predict it will be popular.  The JM SA didn't mention it was limited edition, but I cannot say for certain.



Thanks for the great description!  You're very good, I'd never be able to describe it like that.  Have you tried layering with any scents?

Sounds promising, cant wait to try it out!


----------



## glazebrookgirl

ncch said:


> Thanks for the great description!  You're very good, I'd never be able to describe it like that.  Have you tried layering with any scents?
> 
> Sounds promising, cant wait to try it out!



Thank you, sometimes it is hard to know exactly how to describe things.  I am glad it helped!

I have layered it with a few things.  I tried Grapefruit, which brightened it up a lot and made it a more summer friendly scent.  I wore it to an outdoor wedding and it worked very well.  I also tried English Pear and Freesia and it made a very heady and almost juicy combination.  I liked it, but it was strong and probably not right for every situation.  I also tried Blackberry and Bay and it made a very woody and unisex scent.  I enjoyed it, but it is probably better for fall. 

I love layering!  I want to try with Nectarine Blossom and Honey next!


----------



## Ligea77

I love Wild Bluebell! It's perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## ncch

glazebrookgirl said:


> Thank you, sometimes it is hard to know exactly how to describe things.  I am glad it helped!
> 
> I have layered it with a few things.  I tried Grapefruit, which brightened it up a lot and made it a more summer friendly scent.  I wore it to an outdoor wedding and it worked very well.  I also tried English Pear and Freesia and it made a very heady and almost juicy combination.  I liked it, but it was strong and probably not right for every situation.  I also tried Blackberry and Bay and it made a very woody and unisex scent.  I enjoyed it, but it is probably better for fall.
> 
> I love layering!  I want to try with Nectarine Blossom and Honey next!



All your combinations sound lovely!  I'm always unsure of layering because I never know what it'll end up smelling like and I don't want to have a fragrance on me all day that I don't love.   

I think peony is out this week so will try to get to the store this weekend!


----------



## ncch

Has anyone tried their new rain collection!  ( think that's what it was called).  Do these smell different than the regular ones?  I think I saw jasmine and mint on the list but they already have one?


----------



## eis2484

i really love Amber and Patchouli


----------



## Bitten

I'm still loving Pomegranate Noir but have been given a sample of Peony Blush Suede so going to try that just as an at-home, relaxing fragrance


----------



## FashionParadise

My favorite is orange blossom; it reminds me of the trip to Florida with the citrus trees in bloom. 

I haven't tried anything from the London Rain collection, but I'm curious what Wisteria & Violet, and Rain & Angelica smells like!


----------



## exotikittenx

Still love my limited edition White Lilac and Rhubarb from the London collection. I wish they would become permanent. It is the loveliest scent!


----------



## ForeverInPink

I was allergic to perfumes and couldn't tolerate scents until I discovered Jo Malone Grapefruit ~2000? I've been wearing it ever since. I was also partial to the Verbena but think that has since been discontinued.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

I love Earl Grey & Cucumber, Lime Basil & Mandarin, Blackberry & Bay, English Pear & Freesia, Wild Bluebell, White Jasmine & Mint, Peony & Blush Suede, Vanilla & Anise, Amber & Lavender, 154, Wild Fig & Cassis, Vetyver, Oud & Bergamot, and Saffron. (I know it's a lot lol) I also love all of the newest ones, especially Black Cedarwood & Juniper.


----------



## singsongjones

Lime Basil & Mandarin is my fav


----------



## Icy Melona

Fig Noir for me.


----------



## Silversun

Icy Melona said:


> Fig Noir for me.


I've never heard of Fig Noir. Is it a discontinued line?

Or is it like when you mix Pomegranate Noir with Wild Fig and Cassis?


----------



## Icy Melona

Silversun said:


> I've never heard of Fig Noir. Is it a discontinued line?
> 
> Or is it like when you mix Pomegranate Noir with Wild Fig and Cassis?


 LOL...yes, it's the pomegranate noir. I keep thinking figs!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Verbena sadly it is discontinued.  Second would be Nectarine blossom and honey.


----------



## Icy Melona

Just out of interest, has anyone tried mixing Jo Malone fragrances with other perfume that is not Jo Malone's? I am thinking of mixing Jo Malone with Guerlain Aqua Allegoria.


----------



## merc_g

Peony Blush Suede, Wisteria & Violet, and Nectarine Blossom & Honey for me.


----------



## Silversun

Icy Melona said:


> Just out of interest, has anyone tried mixing Jo Malone fragrances with other perfume that is not Jo Malone's? I am thinking of mixing Jo Malone with Guerlain Aqua Allegoria.



I figured it wouldn't work since the other perfumes aren't meant to be layered. But would be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## Silversun

Ladies, what are your favourite Jo Malone fragrance layering combinations?

I like English Pear & Freesia but it's a little too sweet for me, so I like it with Lime Basil & Mandarin for a citrus zing. I also really like it with Blue Agava & Cacao because it ends up being an odd-but-interesting foodie scent.


----------



## Icy Melona

Silversun said:


> I figured it wouldn't work since the other perfumes aren't meant to be layered. But would be interested to hear how you get on.


Silversun, I find English Pear and Freesia too sweet for me too. So I mixed it with today with Guerlain Neroli Bianca. I used 1 spritz each and I have to say that the ratio doesn't work for Jo Malone. I can smell a hint of the Jo Malone but it's overwhelmingly Guerlain Neroli that I can smell. For some reason, the mix produces a more spicier scent. Not off putting but not great either but the hubby liked it. I'm gonna try mixing it with Guerlain Flora Rosa and then try mixing it with Pomegranate Noir after that.


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

I have the bluebell as a perfume. My body lotion is the peony blush suede. Both of these together are divine!~


----------



## skydiva

The first Jo Malone fragrance I fell in love with was French Lime Blossom.   The two that I've been wearing the past few years have been Orange Blossom (daytime) and Blue Agave and Cacao (evening).  

But - on a business trip to London last week I was able to sneak away to Jo Malone's new Jo Loves store on Elizabeth Street for a fun morning of fragrance sampling/purchasing.  My favorite is the Pink Vetiver and I also bought the Pomelo.


----------



## Silversun

skydiva said:


> The first Jo Malone fragrance I fell in love with was French Lime Blossom.   The two that I've been wearing the past few years have been Orange Blossom (daytime) and Blue Agave and Cacao (evening).
> 
> But - on a business trip to London last week I was able to sneak away to Jo Malone's new Jo Loves store on Elizabeth Street for a fun morning of fragrance sampling/purchasing.  My favorite is the Pink Vetiver and I also bought the Pomelo.



I love Jo Loves, especially the Pomelo and Mango Nectar. I've been wanting to visit the store for ages as I want to try the newer scents, No 42 The Flower Shop sounds intriguing. Was it very busy when you visited?


----------



## Vinia

My current favourite combinations are:

English pear and freesia with vanilla anise(as a base) - sweetness with an attitude

English pear and freesia with Peony and blush suede (as base) - sweet and clean


----------



## fendifemale

@ Icy Melona:
I mix Nectarine and Honey blossom with Crabtree and Evelyn's English Honey & Peach Blossom cream.


----------



## Ringerz

During the warmer months I love Nectarine Blossom and Honey.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

I love the Blackberry & Bay.My favourite perfume,ever! It really lasts if you spray it in your hair


----------



## surfchick

Peony and blue suede


----------



## skydiva

Silversun said:


> I love Jo Loves, especially the Pomelo and Mango Nectar. I've been wanting to visit the store for ages as I want to try the newer scents, No 42 The Flower Shop sounds intriguing. Was it very busy when you visited?




@SilverSun-  the shop is adorable, highly recommend a visit (and Floris is just around the corner, too).  I went on a weekday before lunch, so it wasn't busy at all. The SA led me through a "tasting" of the fragrances, offering a carafe of coffee beans to sniff to clear the olfactory senses in between. I had never seen that done before and it really worked.  And just as at the original Jo Malone shop, the SA spritzed the tissue paper in the bag and made sure that I was trailing Pink Vetiver scent when I left 

I loved the No. 42 Flower Shop scent, but it faded on me too quickly.   The shop does have a set of "fragrance shots" containing 12 different fragrances - a great way to try a number of the scents before narrowing down.


----------



## mansaketo

Sweet Milk 4EVA.

Most of the line is pretty darn good, though.  At holidays, I love that I can tell my husband "Jo Malone", leaving it to him to pick the specific scent (so he feels like he's had some input), and be confident that I'll like and wear whatever I end up with.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^That's so sweet!


----------



## hforhermes

French lime blossom, orange blossom and peony & blush suede


----------



## Ligea77

I'm loving Wild Bluebell now that the weather's warmer


----------



## shoegal27

^ditto


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jodith

Vintage Gardenia and I'm very sad it was discontinued.


----------



## ncch

Has anyone had a chance to smell / try silk blossom?  I think it's out in other countries but not yet here.  It says it's apricot fresh with a touch of spice.  Sounds interesting.

Does anyone like wisteria and violet?  Think that might be my next one.


----------



## Silversun

ncch said:


> Has anyone had a chance to smell / try silk blossom?  I think it's out in other countries but not yet here.  It says it's apricot fresh with a touch of spice.  Sounds interesting.
> 
> Does anyone like wisteria and violet?  Think that might be my next one.



I tried Silk Blossom and got the candle. It's definitely more floral than fruity, quite sweet. I can't really detect apricot.


----------



## lavenderspice

Lime Basil and Mandarin


----------



## ncch

Silversun said:


> I tried Silk Blossom and got the candle. It's definitely more floral than fruity, quite sweet. I can't really detect apricot.



I had a chance to smell it and I like it!  It's fruity floral and earthy.. I'm going to have to look out for it.  It was just released and they're sold out already.  I finally got peony and blush suede and blackberry And bay though!


----------



## porsche09

I Love the Nectarine Blossom & Honey, it's my HG Summer fragrance


----------



## Freckles1

I love several of these amazing perfumes/lotions. My latest is the peony body cream. Yummy


----------



## shoegal27

porsche09 said:


> I Love the Nectarine Blossom & Honey, it's my HG Summer fragrance





I'm wearing this today. Forgot how glorious it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tiare

Peony and Blush Suede is my newest Jo Malone favorite, but, all this love for the Nectarine and Honey makes me want to order a bottle


----------



## OinkMoo

Has anyone tried the new Sage Wood & Sea Salt? Smells absolutely amazing, really light for Jo Malone though. 

My favorite is English Pear & Freesia, and Honey & Nectarine Blossom.


----------



## Silversun

Oinkitsthao said:


> Has anyone tried the new Sage Wood & Sea Salt? Smells absolutely amazing, really light for Jo Malone though.
> 
> My favorite is English Pear & Freesia, and Honey & Nectarine Blossom.



I quite like it - fruitier than expected - but it has absolutely no longevity on me. Thought it was nice with lime basil & mandarin. Thought about getting the candle because I want something quite fresh, but think I'll go with fig & cassis this time.


----------



## OinkMoo

Silversun said:


> I quite like it - fruitier than expected - but it has absolutely no longevity on me. Thought it was nice with lime basil & mandarin. Thought about getting the candle because I want something quite fresh, but think I'll go with fig & cassis this time.



I agree. Doesn't last very long but I love how light it is.


----------



## Freckles1

I need to try this one!! Love lime basil, peony was great for summer.


----------



## Kapster

Oinkitsthao said:


> Has anyone tried the new Sage Wood & Sea Salt? Smells absolutely amazing, really light for Jo Malone though.
> 
> My favorite is English Pear & Freesia, and Honey & Nectarine Blossom.



There was an ad/paper sample in the latest Nordstrom catalog---I LOVE it and have been carrying around the ad in my purse until I have time to purchase a bottle for myself


----------



## Lanvinfiend

shoegal27 said:


> I'm wearing this today. Forgot how glorious it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Yes!! Every time I wear Nectarine Blossom, I feel so happy and girly!


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Peony & blush suede


----------



## stmary

English pear and freesia


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Saffron cologne intense


----------



## dolllover

Red Roses


----------



## cougster

Red Roses


----------



## Mrsbdk

New fav  wood sage and sea salt
Rose water and vanilla
Velvet rose and oud
Wild fig and cassis


----------



## Freckles1

Just purchased wood sage and sea salt yesterday. Love it


----------



## sam48star

Freckles1 said:


> Just purchased wood sage and sea salt yesterday. Love it




Is it masculine?


----------



## plue89

English pear and freesia. Smells sooooooo good. Makes me feel extra special when I use it lol


----------



## g41girl

Wild fig and cassis


----------



## Bentley1

Orange Blossom is lovely. 

It's strange because I tried on the French Lime a few weeks back and it smelled amazing!! I went back to purchase and tried it on again and it smelled completely different, at least on me. I hated it! Not sure what happened but I'm glad I tried it on again before buying.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Jo Malone is by far my favorite fragrance line!

My faves so far which I've purchased are,

Orange Blossom
Blue Agave & Cacao
Peony Blush & Suade
Dark Amber & Ginger Lily

I may buy the Blackberry & Bay soon! Got a sample of their body cream and loved it. I enjoy mixing her scents too!


----------



## nikimenz

I love the Nectarine Blossom & Honey, I might try something else next time though.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Bought 'Blackberry & Bay' fragrance today, love it. Another amazing fragrance to add to my Jo Malone collection!


----------



## Antonia

*I got the new Wood Sage & Sea Salt small perfume, body lotion and small candle.  Love it!*


----------



## LoVeinLA

Wood Sage & Sea Salt...I love this scent. It's such a unique combination...musky yet floral and light.


----------



## luxurygoodslove

girlsnstilletos said:


> bought 'blackberry & bay' fragrance today, love it. Another amazing fragrance to add to my jo malone collection!




+1


----------



## gracekelly

LoVeinLA said:


> Wood Sage & Sea Salt...I love this scent. It's such a unique combination...musky yet floral and light.



This is my new favorite and I have never been a fan of musk.  It has a very unique scent..  .  I was using the Blackberry and Bay.  Always have Grapefruit and Orange Blossom on hand as well.  I have been using the latter two in the body lotions too.


----------



## makup

English pear and freesia. No staying power&#128546;


----------



## Fendi213

I have Peony and Blush Suede, Blackberry and Bay and Nectarine and Honey Blossom. Love them all!

Their new collection Blue Skies & Blossoms is AMAZING! Such a shame they only come in the large sizes though, $125 is more than I would like to pay for 1 bottle.


----------



## LVoed

ika2005 said:


> LADIES, HELP!
> My hubby is flying to London tonight. I need him to get me JO MALONE perfume, but im not sure which one!!!I live in Singapore, and they dont sell it here, so i can not go n try.
> Pls, if u guys knows which one is the best smell for summer weather(singapore is damn hot, hehe)
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I grew up in Singapore 
I wouldn't recommend the Lime Basil and Mandrin as I would wear that in the Mediterranean vs SEA where the food is similar-smelling! 
Wood Sage and Sea Salt or English Pear and F. They're my favs and they'd be awesome for SG!


----------



## Anna1

Wood Sage & Sea Salt
Nectarine Blossom & Honey (don't remember if that's the exact name)
Orange Blossom
Love 3 of these, but they don't stay on me long


----------



## Violet Bleu

Red Roses is amazing.


----------



## Isfahan

I don't want to change the purpose of this thread (my apologises to the OP) but I really like JM's scents.  However none of their scents seem to last all that long...

I have brought this up with the SAs at Jo Malone but personally I find them (in my experience) the most pushy of all the SAs.  Once they are done touching my face or hair they tell me to layer it with this or that and I get fed up and end up turning to Les Exclusifs de Chanel or going to Le Labo.

Can you suggest anything from Jo Malone?

Best Wishes,

Isfahan


----------



## Hirisa

Your experiences with Jo Malone sound similar to mine, Isfahan, which is why I am not particularly fond of this line, with an exception here or there.

 Generally speaking, Jo Malone scents are fleeting (all the better for promoting the "layering" concept the brand is so fond of, I suppose) but the "Cologne Intense" line that is packaged in black bottles tends to be a bit more tenacious. Of those scents, I am very fond of "Dark Amber and Ginger Lily," which lasts 7-9 hours on my skin, and has a rich, meditative character. However, it also doesn't smell much like anything else in the collection, which might not be a plus if you're looking for that trademark light, shampooish Jo Malone vibe. Anyway, I hope this helps.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Isfahan said:


> I don't want to change the purpose of this thread (my apologises to the OP) but I really like JM's scents.  However none of their scents seem to last all that long...
> 
> I have brought this up with the SAs at Jo Malone but personally I find them (in my experience) the most pushy of all the SAs.  Once they are done touching my face or hair they tell me to layer it with this or that and I get fed up and end up turning to Les Exclusifs de Chanel or going to Le Labo.
> 
> Can you suggest anything from Jo Malone?
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Isfahan



Hello. I have noticed that the longevity of Jo Malone fragrances depends on the scent itself. Ask for some samples, and I recommend just layering the fragrance you decide on with the body wash of the same scent. Also, it helps if you apply the fragrance to the back of the neck, wrists, and ankles.


----------



## Isfahan

Hirisa said:


> Your experiences with Jo Malone sound similar to mine, Isfahan, which is why I am not particularly fond of this line, with an exception here or there.
> 
> Generally speaking, Jo Malone scents are fleeting (all the better for promoting the "layering" concept the brand is so fond of, I suppose) but the "Cologne Intense" line that is packaged in black bottles tends to be a bit more tenacious. Of those scents, I am very fond of "Dark Amber and Ginger Lily," which lasts 7-9 hours on my skin, and has a rich, meditative character. However, it also doesn't smell much like anything else in the collection, which might not be a plus if you're looking for that trademark light, shampooish Jo Malone vibe. Anyway, I hope this helps.



Thank you very much Hirisa for taking the time to comment.  It seems we have had similar experience with Jo Malone sadly.  While I have tested Dark Amber and Ginger Lily and one of my friends raves about this scent it's not for me.  As a man it is easier for me to find stronger fragrances and that is not what I was looking for.

However your comment has helped a great deal at least now I know that I am not the only one who feels this way about Jo Malone.  Truth be told I think most of my friends feel the same way they carry the smaller bottles in their bags so they can reapply the scent later on but they are so caught up in the branding (which is very nice) to admit that the fragrances have poor longevity. Once again you have my thanks.




Violet Bleu said:


> Hello. I have noticed that the longevity of Jo Malone fragrances depends on the scent itself. Ask for some samples, and I recommend just layering the fragrance you decide on with the body wash of the same scent. Also, it helps if you apply the fragrance to the back of the neck, wrists, and ankles.



Hi Violet Bleu thanks for replying; On an unrelated not I love your username.  While the longevity will depend on the individual scent and your own skin I use a good moisturiser which normally helps with longevity but nothing from JM seems to last more than 10 minutes.

I in know way intend to put down Jo Malone by posting this I love Earl Grey & Cucumber and the now discounted Vetiver.  I have more perfume than most I understand how they work top notes, middle notes and then base notes but with JM I get top notes than the nothing.

Thank you both for your advice I will be passing by Jo Malone during the coming week and will pop in and try their new scents who knows?

Best Wishes,

Isfahan


----------



## LoVeinLA

I have been mixing Orange blossom with Earl Grey and Cucumber, and love this mix at the moment!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Isfahan said:


> Hi Violet Bleu thanks for replying; On an unrelated not I love your username.  While the longevity will depend on the individual scent and your own skin I use a good moisturiser which normally helps with longevity but nothing from JM seems to last more than 10 minutes.
> 
> I in know way intend to put down Jo Malone by posting this I love Earl Grey & Cucumber and the now discounted Vetiver.  I have more perfume than most I understand how they work top notes, middle notes and then base notes but with JM I get top notes than the nothing.
> 
> Thank you both for your advice I will be passing by Jo Malone during the coming week and will pop in and try their new scents who knows?
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Isfahan



Hello Isfahan, 

Thank you for the compliment. I can understand what you mean about the longevity of Jo Malone fragrances. That is why I only have Red Roses. It does well with my chemistry. If you are looking for the simplicity and light airiness of Jo Malone but with more longevity, I would highly recommend a fragrance from Hermes' Les Jardins collection.


----------



## Isfahan

Violet Bleu said:


> Hello Isfahan,
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. I can understand what you mean about the longevity of Jo Malone fragrances. That is why I only have Red Roses. It does well with my chemistry. If you are looking for the simplicity and light airiness of Jo Malone but with more longevity, I would highly recommend a fragrance from Hermes' Les Jardins collection.



Your more than welcome and thank you for suggesting Hermès.  However I am well acquainted with the works of "_The Maestro_" Monsieur Jean-Claude Ellena.  He is perhaps my favourite perfumer and can do no wrong.

Having said that Hermès sent me a small set of Les Jardins sample vials with a cover note about a year ago now...

I do not know if this was from my SA or from Hermès directly as I had sent them a letter requesting some information on one of the scents in the collection.  Nothing from the set has grabbed me yet but I haven't given it the time it needs I suppose.

Once again I thank you for taking the time to reply and wish you all the best for the days and weeks ahead. 

Best Wishes,


Isfahan


----------



## Violet Bleu

Isfahan said:


> Your more than welcome and thank you for suggesting Hermès.  However I am well acquainted with the works of "_The Maestro_" Monsieur Jean-Claude Ellena.  He is perhaps my favourite perfumer and can do no wrong.
> 
> Having said that Hermès sent me a small set of Les Jardins sample vials with a cover note about a year ago now...
> 
> I do not know if this was from my SA or from Hermès directly as I had sent them a letter requesting some information on one of the scents in the collection.  Nothing from the set has grabbed me yet but I haven't given it the time it needs I suppose.
> 
> Once again I thank you for taking the time to reply and wish you all the best for the days and weeks ahead.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> 
> Isfahan




Good luck on your fragrance journey, and I wish you the best as well!

Violet Bleu


----------



## Hirisa

I feel as though in the 20 years since Estee Lauder acquired Jo Malone, the direction of the brand has moved far away from what made me appreciate the line in the first place. There are some very nice scents in there, but for the light and simple style they specialize in, I often find that Italian lines like I Profumi di Firenze or even L'erbolario give me better longevity for the money. I'd love to know if the Jo Loves line, which is still owned by Jo Malone herself, fares any better on that front.

In any case, searching for a new scent is great fun, and I wish you good fortune in your hunt!


----------



## libertygirl

Just bought my first Jo Malone fragrance! Officially obsessed with Peony and Blush Suede - smells _divine_!


----------



## lettuceshop

I liked this stuff for a while, but like most of the Estée perfumes, they have zero staying power on me, may as well spray water on myself, it's cheaper too.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

libertygirl said:


> Just bought my first Jo Malone fragrance! Officially obsessed with Peony and Blush Suede - smells _divine_!




Me too!!!  I'm using my gift card to buy it a Saks


----------



## lvloverseattle

I am loving  the combination of Wood Sage and Orange Blossom....heaven on skin[emoji4]


----------



## ncch

lvloverseattle - im going to have to try this combo!


does anyone layer peony & blush suede?  any good combos?  thanks


----------



## gapaholic13

Sakura cherry blossom!


----------



## lettuceshop

Just tried the new Mimosa and Cardamom, its heavenly and lasted more than a couple of hours....may have to break down and grab a bottle.


----------



## Kat Madridista

ncch said:


> lvloverseattle - im going to have to try this combo!
> 
> 
> does anyone layer peony & blush suede?  any good combos?  thanks



My sister tried it with French Lime Blossom and it was quite lovely! 

As for my favorites, I'm quite in love with the Dark Amber & Ginger Lily and Amber & Patchouli from the Intense line. I spent quite a long time standing around the JM counter, trying to decide and had multiple SAs smell my wrists. I went with the Patchouli per their recommendation and then exchanged it 5 minutes after for the Ginger Lily. But if I had the budget, I would've bought both! So annoying that the Intense lines only come in 100ml.


----------



## lettuceshop

When is a good time to buy Jo Malone?  I'm looking to buy the smaller size bottle of mimosa & cardamom. Is there a site or store where I can get more bang for my buck, i.e. Free samples, eba*** kick backs, etc. thanks


----------



## lettuceshop

Couldn't resist today I broke down and bought the Mimosa and Cardamom and the English Pear and Freesia...just love the 2 together. The SA also gave me 8 samples to mix and match, happy days ahead for me.


----------



## babysunshine

greyhoundgal said:


> I have discovered Jo Malone this weekend. I have already bought 6 different frangrances, and one jar of body cream and I want more!  I am going to be in so much trouble. I wish I could buy one of everything. How in the world did it take me this long to discover Jo Malone?



Haven't stepped in but will make a visit to one of the salons! Wanna try Red Roses!


----------



## hedgwin99

babysunshine said:


> Haven't stepped in but will make a visit to one of the salons! Wanna try Red Roses!




U can't go wrong with Jo Malone perfumes 
All smell so good


----------



## bubbleloba

Wood sage & sea salt is my all-time fav!


----------



## lettuceshop

The SA in Saks was amazing gave me lots of advice and suggestions, still trying lists of combos with the samples he gave me.


----------



## babysunshine

hedgwin99 said:


> U can't go wrong with Jo Malone perfumes
> All smell so good


----------



## Sharon_Elizabet

A lot of these scents sound wonderful.  Where can I find these and perhaps purchase some?  I love perfumes and my stock has diminished!


----------



## cougster

Blackberry & Bay
Mimosa & Cardamon
Wood Sage & Sea Salt
Red Roses


----------



## leaquinitio

Wood Sage & Sea Salt by itself or w/ Nectarine Blossom & Honey or Cucuber & Earl Grey


----------



## girlsnstilletos

-Orange Blossom
-Blue Agava & Cacao
-Blackberry & Bay
-Peony  & Blush Suede
-Dark Amber & Ginger Lily (prefer in colder weather)

I often layer Orange Blossom with Blue Agava & Cacoa or Peony & Blush Suede, smells divine! 

I tend to prefer more floral scents overall, with a few exceptions.


----------



## starrynite_87

Nectarine Blossom& Honey


----------



## Murphy47

Beach. 
Smells exactly like Coppertone.


----------



## katrice9000

Any tips to make Jo Malone perfumes last?  The scent dissipates quickly.


----------



## uhpharm01

katrice9000 said:


> Any tips to make Jo Malone perfumes last?  The scent dissipates quickly.



Have you tried applying some lotion to your skin ? When you're skin is dry perfume may not last that long.


----------



## lettuceshop

girlsnstilletos said:


> -Orange Blossom
> -Blue Agava & Cacao
> -Blackberry & Bay
> -Peony  & Blush Suede
> -Dark Amber & Ginger Lily (prefer in colder weather)
> 
> I often layer Orange Blossom with Blue Agava & Cacoa or Peony & Blush Suede, smells divine!
> 
> I tend to prefer more floral scents overall, with a few exceptions.


I'll have to try these since I went back and bought Blue Agava and Cacoa


----------



## citruses

Orange blossom


----------



## katrice9000

uhpharm01 said:


> Have you tried applying some lotion to your skin ? When you're skin is dry perfume may not last that long.




I have using the Jo Malone cream/lotion. I tried it right out the shower on damp skin.  It did seem to last longer.  Thanks


----------



## lettuceshop

Here's a great fragrance combing chart for those of you who are interested.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Lime Basil & Mandarin is pretty good


----------



## innocent_eyes

I love, love, love Jo Malone.


My favourite colognes are Blackberry & Bay, English Pear & Freesia, French Lime Blossom and Wild Bluebell.


My favourite candle is Wild Fig & Cassis.


----------



## cougster

Blackberry & Bay
Mimosa & Cardamon
Red Roses


----------



## riyahnna

Me too, Orange blossom hands down


----------



## powderpuff

innocent_eyes said:


> I love, love, love Jo Malone.
> 
> 
> My favourite colognes are Blackberry & Bay, English Pear & Freesia, French Lime Blossom and Wild Bluebell.
> 
> 
> My favourite candle is Wild Fig & Cassis.


Wild bluebell is my absolute favourite!!!!!


----------



## Yokollama

Wood Sage and Sea Salt. By far! Shame about the lasting power, and it's the one JM scent I don't like to combine, so I'm stretching out the scent by layering it on top of the body cream. Also wish they made this a diffuser.


----------



## bonjourErin

Wood sage and sea salt!!


----------



## lettuceshop

girlsnstilletos said:


> -Orange Blossom
> -Blue Agava & Cacao
> -Blackberry & Bay
> -Peony  & Blush Suede
> -Dark Amber & Ginger Lily (prefer in colder weather)
> 
> I often layer Orange Blossom with Blue Agava & Cacoa or Peony & Blush Suede, smells divine!
> 
> I tend to prefer more floral scents overall, with a few exceptions.


I'm going to try these out since I have all these scents. Thansks.


----------



## Sylia

Wood Sage and Salt and Wild Bluebell are my current favorites. Honeysuckle and Jasmine is really wonderful, but sadly it was discontinued.


----------



## numb

Orange Blossom Body creme then topped it up with O.B cologne!

Max staying power!


----------



## cupcakegirl

wood sage and sea salt


----------



## Dextersmom

Orange Blossom


----------



## lettuceshop

Anyone tried the new Herb Garden range....I'm really interested to smell Sorrel & Lemon Thyme and the Lavender and Coriander.


----------



## partialtopink

English Pear and Peony


----------



## lettuceshop

I tried the new Herb Garden scents and I bought Sorrel and Lemon Thyme and combined it with the French Lime blossom....it's heavenly.


----------



## Jbr12

Earl Grey and Cucumber!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Nectarine blossom and honey.


----------



## hot482

I'm new to Jo Malone but like most things I have become obsessed.

I love Mimosa and Cardamom.  Love it mixed with Lime Basil as well.
Wood Sage and Sea Salt, also mixed with Lime Basil.
English Pear and Freesia.
I have purchased several of the scents in the Herb Collection of that collection 
I have Lavendar and Coriander, Nasturium and Clover, Sorrel and Lemon Thyme.

I do layer the scents and that does help them to last long. 

Mimosa stays without layering, so does the Lime Basil.


----------



## hot482

lettuceshop said:


> Anyone tried the new Herb Garden range....I'm really interested to smell Sorrel & Lemon Thyme and the Lavender and Coriander.


I have both and they are really nice.  Sorrel and Lemon Thyme mixed with Wood Sage Sea Salt. 
Also nice mixed with English Pear and Freesia.


----------



## saira1214

I just bought pomegranate noir! It was a little more than I wanted to spend. Hoping it isn't too much of a winter smell since we're entering spring/summer. Any thoughts? The SA recommended buying another to layer, but I was can't right now.


----------



## lettuceshop

hot482 said:


> I'm new to Jo Malone but like most things I have become obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mimosa and Cardamom.  Love it mixed with Lime Basil as well.
> 
> Wood Sage and Sea Salt, also mixed with Lime Basil.
> 
> English Pear and Freesia.
> 
> I have purchased several of the scents in the Herb Collection of that collection
> 
> I have Lavendar and Coriander, Nasturium and Clover, Sorrel and Lemon Thyme.
> 
> 
> 
> I do layer the scents and that does help them to last long.
> 
> 
> 
> Mimosa stays without layering, so does the Lime Basil.




I completely agree with you regarding Mimosa lasting a while. I just bought French lime blossom too and I think that seems to last quite a while.


----------



## lettuceshop

saira1214 said:


> I just bought pomegranate noir! It was a little more than I wanted to spend. Hoping it isn't too much of a winter smell since we're entering spring/summer. Any thoughts? The SA recommended buying another to layer, but I was can't right now.




You could have asked for samples, they're quite generous with the samples, especially since you just purchased a bottle. Another thing you may want to do, if you can't get back to the store, is purchase a few samples on eBay, I would try Grapefruit and English Pear and freesia to lighten the fragrance.


----------



## saira1214

lettuceshop said:


> You could have asked for samples, they're quite generous with the samples, especially since you just purchased a bottle. Another thing you may want to do, if you can't get back to the store, is purchase a few samples on eBay, I would try Grapefruit and English Pear and freesia to lighten the fragrance.



Thanks! She did give me English Pear and Freesia to layer! I'm open to sample suggestions and whether or not the scent is too "dark" for Spring/Summer? I wore it yesterday and love it, but it does wear off fast.


----------



## Hobbsy

It was Gooseberry and Elder flower....not made anymore! &#128533; now it's nectarine blossom and honey.


----------



## hungariangirl

LOVE LOVE LOVE Velvet Rose and Oud!! It is on my hit list for my next airport purchase. 

From their regular cologne line, I also really enjoy Blackberry and Bay, and Peony and Blush Suede. They're a beautiful brand!


----------



## lettuceshop

saira1214 said:


> I just bought pomegranate noir! It was a little more than I wanted to spend. Hoping it isn't too much of a winter smell since we're entering spring/summer. Any thoughts? The SA recommended buying another to layer, but I was can't right now.







This may help too.


----------



## canyongirl

I have a few Jo Malones, but my absolute favorite is Orange Blossom.  Such a sweet and fresh floral.  Absolutely heavenly.


----------



## luvpandas8

I love the mimosa & cardamom


----------



## Grande Latte

I have a couple. I mix and match them or wear each one alone.

Red Roses
English Pear
French Lime
Lime Basil

Contemplating about getting Grapefruit. But is it too similar to what I already have?


----------



## hedgwin99

Grande Latte said:


> I have a couple. I mix and match them or wear each one alone.
> 
> Red Roses
> English Pear
> French Lime
> Lime Basil
> 
> Contemplating about getting Grapefruit. But is it too similar to what I already have?




Try the limited edition carrots n fennel! Smells sooo good [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lettuceshop

Grande Latte said:


> I have a couple. I mix and match them or wear each one alone.
> 
> Red Roses
> English Pear
> French Lime
> Lime Basil
> 
> Contemplating about getting Grapefruit. But is it too similar to what I already have?



Grapefruit is on my wish list too,


----------



## juni1114

My *favourite* Jo Malone is the *Amber & Patchouli* in the *cologne intense* line. It's a sensual scent that I get so many compliments on! I receive such a positive reaction with this one. Longevity is pretty good too. It's a hidden gem in the Jo Malone range. I believe it'll appeal to *Tom Ford* deep and rich oriental fans; perhaps why it's rather hidden in the sea of light and crisp identity of Jo Malone.
I also own the* Dark Amber & Gingerlily*, but based on how much liquid is left; I must enjoy Amber & Patchouli more! Also I have yet to receive any positive comments on the Dark Amber either which is a shame...
The other favourites are the new *Orris & Sandalwood*, *Amber & Lavender*, *Mimosa & Cardamom* and the classic *Lime Basil & Mandarin*. 
Do give these a go!


----------



## rainrowan

Would anyone consider JM Red Roses a good layering rose scent for other fragrances (i.e. Hermes Pamplemousse Rose)... I'm trying to find a rose that is a little dark and "unsweetened"... if that makes any sense.


----------



## dribbelina

English pear is my favorite and want to buy Peony suede blush.


----------



## Grande Latte

rainrowan said:


> Would anyone consider JM Red Roses a good layering rose scent for other fragrances (i.e. Hermes Pamplemousse Rose)... I'm trying to find a rose that is a little dark and "unsweetened"... if that makes any sense.



I love JM Red Roses. But I gotta say the perfume and the body creme smell different. Seriously! I think to make this decision, you should ask for a sample and play around with it a bit. 

I wouldn't say JM Red Roses is dark or "unsweetened". To me, the perfume is light, it has variety, and layers well with my other JM items.


----------



## hydrosol

lotus....


----------



## Addicted2Pretty

+1 Orange Blossom from regular JM line
+1 Velvet Rose & Oud from Intense JM line

Both are beautiful!


----------



## Addicted2Pretty

Forgot to include that the Orange Blossom Body Creme, is absolutely Divine!


----------



## Mumotons

English Pear and Freesia is my favourite [emoji4]


----------



## rainrowan

Grande Latte said:


> I love JM Red Roses. But I gotta say *the perfume and the body creme smell different. Seriously! *I think to make this decision, you should ask for a sample and play around with it a bit.


Many thanks for your help! Since I live quite a ways from a JM counter, I will see if I can get a sample of both perfume and creme (this creme sounds intriguing too)

I know what you mean about how different they can be -- I did not like Coco Mademoiselle EDP but loved it minus the spiciness in the satin body mist!


----------



## sunshinesash

I haven't tried many, but I was in love at first smell with 'Pomegranate Noir'


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I never tried one of Jo Malone's fragrances. They aren't sold in my city. However, I read online that her fragrances are very light and fleeting; if that is true they aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## ohricochet

Jo Malone colognes smell great . Very luxurious, complex smells but yes. They don't last very long on 

I love Nectarine & Honey Blossom and Peony & Blush Suede.


----------



## louie_louie

Has anyone smelled the sorrel and lemon thyme from the herb collection? If you have, what do you think of it? I've only seen it on the JM website. I really like the nasturtium and the nectarine blossom


----------



## clevercat

louie_louie said:


> Has anyone smelled the sorrel and lemon thyme from the herb collection? If you have, what do you think of it? I've only seen it on the JM website. I really like the nasturtium and the nectarine blossom




Over the past few days, I've tried all three of the Herb Garden fragrances. The top notes are sparkling and clean, smell fresh and true-to-life. I think the dry down is quite different to the top note in each fragrance, which I liked. However, there was no longevity at all. They faded out within an hour or so. For that reason, I wouldn't buy any of them. Quite a difference between these and fragrances like Red Roses, Nectarine & Peach Blossom and Lime, Basil & Mandarin, all of which last on my skin for hours.


----------



## Ghettoe

I don't get Jo Malone fragrances. They neither smell amazing nor last long. Going back to Tom Ford.


----------



## Ghettoe

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I never tried one of Jo Malone's fragrances. They aren't sold in my city. However, I read online that her fragrances are very light and fleeting; if that is true they aren't my cup of tea.




You are missing nothing. A cult obsession for no reason almost all well crafted perfumes smell better. They aren't very complex either and I was simply underwhelmed. Using mine because I bought it, but I'll stick with Tom Ford or Agonist. Expensive but unlike any other. I have Orange blossom and can't wait to be done with it.


----------



## lettuceshop

louie_louie said:


> Has anyone smelled the sorrel and lemon thyme from the herb collection? If you have, what do you think of it? I've only seen it on the JM website. I really like the nasturtium and the nectarine blossom



I have the sorrel and lemon thyme, for me the initial top note is lemon and it fades to a delicious herbal scent. I have mixed it with the french lime and I think this is why it lasted a little longer than just the Sorrel and lemon thyme on its own.


----------



## ManilaMama

Ok guys! Jo Malone just opened a boutique in my city. So I'm willing to give it a go (I need to buy a gift for a very close aunt of mine soon) but need recommendations. I basically want to know which is the MOST POPULAR/best selling scent? 

I am looking for something that will earn the wearer a TON of compliments!


----------



## louie_louie

lettuceshop said:


> I have the sorrel and lemon thyme, for me the initial top note is lemon and it fades to a delicious herbal scent. I have mixed it with the french lime and I think this is why it lasted a little longer than just the Sorrel and lemon thyme on its own.


Thanks so much! That sounds like a delicious mix!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ohricochet said:


> Jo Malone colognes smell great . Very luxurious, complex smells but yes. They don't last very long on
> 
> I love Nectarine & Honey Blossom and Peony & Blush Suede.



These are my favorites too! 

Curious about Wild Strawberry and Parsley...anyone tried it? Any reviews?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Can anyone recommend a white floral and citrus Jo Malone? I didn't realise they opened a branch in Kuala Lumpur and I didn't get the chance to sample any while I was there.


----------



## noon

I'm loving Jo Malone's Wood Sage and Sea salt!


----------



## APhiJill

Pomegranate Noir is my jam!!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Rose floral fragrance


----------



## Zsazsab33

Peony and blush suede


----------



## ncch

does anyone have ginger biscuit?  how do you like it?  does this smell similar to vanilla anise?  i got a whiff of it and i thought it reminded me of vanilla anise but can't really remember.  and my local store is sold out so i can't smell it again.

thanks!


----------



## Wamgurl

Wild Bluebell


----------



## minimom

I tried the Ginger Biscuit and loved it.  Very light with a little bit of spice.  Unfortunately Nordstrom was already sold out so I’ve ordered it.  



ncch said:


> does anyone have ginger biscuit?  how do you like it?  does this smell similar to vanilla anise?  i got a whiff of it and i thought it reminded me of vanilla anise but can't really remember.  and my local store is sold out so i can't smell it again.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## betwixtnbetween

My favourite's English Pear & Freesia!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

New Jo Malone fan reporting here! In one day, I bought the blackberry & bay perfume and hand/body lotion! Love love love this scent! 

I also like English Pear & Freesia very much! That should be my next purchase.


----------



## rachelburton17

The nectarine blossom and honey is great!


----------



## jljernigan925

rachelburton17 said:


> The nectarine blossom and honey is great!



This one is my fave too!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Love Wood Sage and Sea Salt and Nectarine Blossom and Honey. English Pear and Freesia is good too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I love Wood Sage & Sea Salt and also Mimosa and Cardamom!

XXXOO PG


----------



## hedgwin99

MarvelGirl said:


> Love Wood Sage and Sea Salt and Nectarine Blossom and Honey. English Pear and Freesia is good too!



My favorite one from Jo Malone!
Wood Sage and sea salt


----------



## curiouspug

Red Roses xx


----------



## staceyjan

Would Safe and Sea Salt be good for a man.  Trying to look for a new cologne for DH.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just bought English Pear and Freesia! In a space of two months, I bought Pear and Blackberry & Bay and the body lotion. Think I can finally slow down...


----------



## nottalotta

I love English Oak and Redcurrent.  Also Velvet Rose and Oud.  I layer the EOR over the VRO.  Smells sooo good!


----------



## nottalotta

Has anyone used the sample sizes of fragrance as room sprays when they travel?  I don't really want to mess with packing a full bottle of room spray or decanting the actual room spray into a smaller sized sprayer.  Am I crazy to think of wasting fragrance this way, or has anyone else done this?


----------



## Murphy47

Beach


----------



## perlefine

English pear and freesia this also last a long time on my skin.


----------



## perlefine

staceyjan said:


> Would Safe and Sea Salt be good for a man.  Trying to look for a new cologne for DH.



Yes it would but also blackberry & bay has a very masculine vibe.


----------



## vixnkitten

Fig and Pomegranate Noir....alone and together.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Wild Bluebell for now


----------



## Jeweledrose

Red roses for sure but I hate how jo Malone has the worst stay power ever! But I’m still a sucker for this one occasionally


----------



## Wamgurl

Wild Bluebell...wish it was available in EDP.  Love the scent but very light.


----------



## jess236

Blackberry & Bay


----------



## s3raph1nas

Wild Bluebell


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Love the smell of Jo Malone Orange Blossom but I wish it lasted longer.


----------

